# Installare aMule-Adunanza

## ---willy---

sto installando l'amule con la patch adunanza, ho scaricato l'ebuild ma:

```
   # ebuild amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild digest

: command not foundnet-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild: line 4: 

.eclass: No such file or directoryne 1458: /usr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1459, Exitcode 1

.eclass in inherit()sr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

: command not foundnet-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild: line 4: 

.eclass: No such file or directoryne 1458: /usr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8 failed.

!!! Function inherit, Line 1459, Exitcode 1

.eclass in inherit()sr/portage/eclass/wxwidgets

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

aux_get(): (0) Error in net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading net-p2p/amule-2.0.0_rc8; aborting.
```

consigli?  :Very Happy: 

ecco l'ebuild:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc8.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/26/12 17:30:55 unzsnu Exp $

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

MY_P=${MY_P/_/}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

         http://amuleadu.altervista.org/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff.gz

         http://unzsnu.altervista.org/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch.bz2"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="debug gtk2 nls remote stats unicode gd"

DEPEND="gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.5.3 )

        !gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r2 )

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        gd? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

        if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

        elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

                export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

                need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

        else

                export WX_GTK_VER="2.5"

                need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

        fi

}

src_unpack() {  einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare le patches Adu e Icone"

        epatch ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.0rc8-1.diff || die "Patch ADU non applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

        ewarn "Sto per applicare la patch icone, se perde colpi non preoccupatevi"

        ewarn "è stata studiata per la r7. Non inficia amule in alcun modo "

        patch -p1 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-2.0.0rc8-icons.patch

        einfo "Patch icone Gnome applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        if use gtk2 >& /dev/null && use remote >& /dev/null ; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon"

        fi

        econf \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable remote webservergui` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats wxcas` \

                `use_enable stats alc` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                || die

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

}
```

Last edited by ---willy--- on Thu Jul 07, 2005 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fabius

Io ti consiglierei di passare ad una versione più aggiornata di amule  :Very Happy: 

Comunque il digest lo fai indicando l'ebuild con tutto il path e lanciando il comando fuori dalla directory dell'ebuild stesso

----------

## ---willy---

ma di ebuild con la patch adunanza ho trovato solo questo. c'è qualcosa di + aggiornato o lo devo fare a manina? perchè io sono solo di passaggio a casa di amici miei (a milano) che hanno fastweb, quindi non varrebbe la pena... lo faccio solo perchè mi piange il cuore con fastweb scaricare così lentamente!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## ---willy---

cmq ho provato come dici tu ma mi da lo stesso errore.... :Sad: 

----------

## fabius

Il problema è che se hai il portage aggiornato (ovvero è già presenta amule >=2.0.1) hanno cambiato molte cose per le wxGTK. L'ebuild che stai tentando di usare (che non è ufficiale) penso si affidi ad una struttura precedente di portage (in particolare le eclass).

Per eseguire il digest, ad esempio dalla root dell'amministratore:

```
# ebuild /path/to/ebuild/foobar.ebuild digest
```

----------

## ---willy---

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Per eseguire il digest, ad esempio dalla root dell'amministratore:
> 
> ```
> # ebuild /path/to/ebuild/foobar.ebuild digest
> ```
> ...

 

questo l'ho fatto, ma niente, quindi il problema credo sia quello che hai detto, visto che aggiorno il sistema quasi giornalmente. quindi cosa posso fare? quasi quasi scarico direttamente il tarball degli ultimi sorgenti. sai com'è, cerco sempre di usare portage  :Wink: 

1 altra cosa: ed è possibile avere installata una versione di amule senza patch ed una con la patch??

ehi, cmq Grazie 1000 eh!  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fabius

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> 1 altra cosa: ed è possibile avere installata una versione di amule senza patch ed una con la patch?

 

Per ottenere una cosa del genere l'ebuild dovrebbe essere slottato, ma quello di amule non lo prevede nativamente: prova a giocare con l'ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## ---willy---

ho scaricato l'ebuild aggiornato da qui, ma quando dÃ² emerge amule si blocca dando:

```
.......

checking whether ccache support should be added... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/man/Makefile

config.status: creating intl/Makefile

config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/amule-2.0.1/work/aMule-2.0.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.0.1 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

qualcuno mi aiuta? Ã¨ possibile che non riesco ad installare amule adunanza??  :Sad: 

----------

## CarloJekko

se non sbaglio richiede le wxgtk 2.5.1 che sono mascherate

----------

## ---willy---

```
~ $ emerge -s wxgtk

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : wxgtk ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  x11-libs/wxGTK

      Latest version available: 2.6.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.0-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 14,126 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.wxwindows.org

      Description: GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and wxbase non-gui library

      License:     wxWinLL-3
```

----------

## oleo

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> !!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:
> ...

 

Anche io ho lo stesso problema!!! Nessuna idea su come risolverlo? Ho le wxGTK 2.6.0-r1, gtk+ 2.6.8.

----------

## ---willy---

fermo là, te lo do io l'ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

         http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-adunanza-2.0.2-1.patch.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        dev-util/cvs

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

        !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if ! use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk

        elif use unicode; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode

        else

                need-wxwidgets gtk2

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu"

        patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.2-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        if use amuled; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon --enable-amule-gui"

        fi

         ./autogen.sh

         econf \

                --enable-debug \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable remote webservergui` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats wxcas` \

                `use_enable stats alc` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                || die

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use amuleweb; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use amuleweb; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}

```

con questo sei a posto  :Wink: 

EDIT: ehi, fammi sapere se hai problemi!

----------

## oleo

WOW! Thanks! Mi ha fregato una dipendenza CVS del cavolo!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ---willy---

 *oleo wrote:*   

> WOW! Thanks! Mi ha fregato una dipendenza CVS del cavolo!!! 

 

eh si  :Smile:  in più se noti in questo e-build il link è per la patch 2.0.2  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

modificando queste parti dell'ebuild in questa maniera:

```
SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

   http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/${PN}-adunanza-${PV}-${PR:1}.patch.gz"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd ${S}

   epatch ../${PN}-adunanza-${PV}-${PR:1}.patch

}
```

si ottiene un ebuild che scarica la versione più recente della patch adunanza... andrebbe salvato come amule-2.0.3-r1.ebuild, e compila amile 2.0.3 con la prima release della patch (:

----------

## ---willy---

oops...non sapevo fosse uscita la 2.0.3....altrimenti avrei postato l'ebuild aggiornato  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

@---willy---: Per favore mettiamo titoli un poco più chiari  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ---willy---

@gutter: hai ragione gutter, ma il titolo l'ho messo quando ho aperto il topic (non proprio in questi giorni) , ed era corretto. a metà discussione si è cominciato ad andare OT.... :Rolling Eyes: 

cmq ora lo cambio in qualcosa che possa essere più facile da trovare per chi volesse installare amule con la patch adunanza  :Wink: 

----------

## jikko

graz willy

----------

## ---willy---

nada

----------

## Peach

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

>  per chi volesse installare amule con la patch adunanza 

 

scusa l'ignoranza... io uso amule tramite i server adunanza e nn ho mai avuto problemi di nessun tipo... che modifiche apporta questa famosa patch ?

----------

## federico

Anche io me lo sono domandato, cosa fa quella patch ?

----------

## unz

mettila e te ne accorgerai ... si vola  :Wink: 

ebuild per l'ultima versione [2.0.3] ... ma penso che a breve arriverà una 2.0.4 in quanto la versione per windows ha implementato altra roba

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://download.berlios.de/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

    http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

   >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

   >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        dev-util/cvs

   stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

   remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

   !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

   if ! use gtk2; then

      need-wxwidgets gtk

   elif use unicode; then

      need-wxwidgets unicode

   else

      need-wxwidgets gtk2

   fi

}

src_unpack() {   

   einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

      unpack ${A}

      cd ${S}   

      ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu"

   patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

   einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

   if use amuled; then

      EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon --enable-amule-gui"

   fi

    ./autogen.sh

    econf \

      --enable-debug \

      --disable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

      `use_enable remote webserver` \

      `use_enable remote webservergui` \

      `use_enable stats cas` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable stats alcc` \

      || die

   emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

   make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

   if use amuled || use amuleweb; then

      if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

              enewgroup p2p

         enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

      fi

   fi

   if use amuled; then

           insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

           exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

   fi

   if use amuleweb; then

           insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

           exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

   fi

}

```

----------

## federico

E come fa a velocizzare? E per "si vola" cosa intendi, che raggiungo sopra i 700 per dire?

Allo stato attuale, di come uso amule (quando sono disperato) non ho mai visti tipo piu' di un 17, o qualcosa del genere...

----------

## unz

Allora, in poche parole c'è una gestione delle code ottimizzata per la LAN fastweb; quando un client viene riconosciuto come tale passa avanti in quanto la sua velocità di download gli permette di uscire in poco tempo dalla fila e riaccodarsi per un altro pezzo. Se in più si usa la mod adunanza, c'è una % maggiore nel salto della coda.

----------

## ---willy---

m'hai preceduto di poco  :Very Happy: 

praticamente gli utenti fastweb si favoriscono tra di loro, e da un altro utente fastweb quasi non fai la coda

----------

## otaku

Praticamente amule adunanza, riconosce gli altri client adunanza e applica favoritismi, quindi i client adunanza mirano a cercare prima delle fonti interne, poi se è il caso vanno a pescare anche quelle esterne, oltre a questo, il programma è leggermente modificato al fine di ottenere un miglior utilizzo della banda, dopo qualche mese che lo uso posso dire che effettivamente funziona  :Wink:  anche se per i file esterni le code e i tempi di download restano i soliti  :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

ok... quindi potrebbe essere interessante provare questa chicca... ora me lo piazzo tra i todo  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

@unz: cmq io nell'ebuild avevo aggiunto come dipendenza il cvs, visto che ce n'è bisogno...

----------

## otaku

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> @unz: cmq io nell'ebuild avevo aggiunto come dipendenza il cvs, visto che ce n'è bisogno...

 

confermo... altrimenti la compilazione fallisce

----------

## unz

*aggiunta la dipendenza

sìsì, infatti nell'ebuild viene pure richiamato un comando del cvs; è che quando la patch non funzionava ci siamo messi a smanettare con il patchatore cercando l'errore, trovata la svolta non mi sono mai ricordato di aggiungere la dipendenza [un pò anche perchè spero sempre che le patch future non richiedano più sta dipendenza, pare che solo gentoo si lamenti].

@quelli che non conoscevano la patch

come va? se sente?

----------

## otaku

io la uso in accoppiata con amuled e ha rivoluzionato il mio modo di vivere  :Wink: 

finalemnte non devo rimanere sempre loggato per tenere aperto amule, inoltre con amuled la mia cpù è fresca e contenta... grazie anche ad un opportuna politica di risparmio energetico/termico  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tiro

ho qlc problemino...

 *Quote:*   

> then mv -f ".deps/amulegui-SafeFile.Tpo" ".deps/amulegui-SafeFile.Po"; \
> 
> else rm -f ".deps/amulegui-SafeFile.Tpo"; exit 1; \
> 
> fi
> ...

 

----------

## unz

sei caduto nello stesso mio problema ... compilato il sistema in UTF8?

 ... non ho trovato altra soluzione che scompattare il file di patch, salvare la patch in UTF8 e ricompattarlo ...

----------

## Peach

devo dire che è proprio cosa buona e giusta.

[ot]altra cosa... amule continua a ritardare la ricerca delle fonti sui file appena aggiunti alla coda di d/l... qualche idea? succede anche a voi?[/ot]

----------

## Tiro

 *unz wrote:*   

> sei caduto nello stesso mio problema ... compilato il sistema in UTF8?
> 
>  ... non ho trovato altra soluzione che scompattare il file di patch, salvare la patch in UTF8 e ricompattarlo ...

 

provo a riemergerlo senza utf8

----------

## Tiro

...non funziona

come dici di aver fatto?

----------

## unz

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/amule/amule-2.0.3.ebuild digest

gunzip /usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch.gz

gedit /usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch

**"salva come" con codifica utf-8**

gzip /usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch

ebuild /usr/local/portage/amule/amule-2.0.3.ebuild digest
```

è una rogna, ma il patchatore non vuole fare le cose codificate in utf-8 ... si potrebbe impostare epatch, nell'ebuild, affinchè non crei errori con la codifica utf-8, ma non ho idea come si possa fare

----------

## ---willy---

 *Peach wrote:*   

> [ot]altra cosa... amule continua a ritardare la ricerca delle fonti sui file appena aggiunti alla coda di d/l... qualche idea? succede anche a voi?[/ot]

 

si succede anche a me, ma non so proprio che dirti.....

----------

## federico

Scusate perfavore visto che non ci sto capendo piu' nulla, qualcuno potrebbe postare l'ultimo ebuild maggiormente funzionante e il link alla patch per la versione 2.0.3 o quella da cvs (non ho capito cosa devo utilizzare) visto che non la trovo?

Graize, Federico

----------

## ---willy---

 *federico wrote:*   

> qualcuno potrebbe postare l'ultimo ebuild maggiormente funzionante e il link alla patch per la versione 2.0.3

 

è quello che ha postato unz.

copialo e sei a posto  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Non trovo tuttavia il link alla patch

----------

## ---willy---

questo? http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch.gz

----------

## federico

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ebuild /usr/local/portage/amule/amule-2.0.3.ebuild digest
> 
> ...

 

Se uno non avesse gedit ?  :Sad: 

EDIT:

Dal tuo messaggio si capisce che gli errori ci sono con la codifica utf8, invece da quanto ho sperimentato ci sono senza la codifica utf8, il file pare codificato in latin-1, quindi occorre decodificarlo in latin-1 e ricoridificarlo in utf8.

----------

## unz

ah ok, quindi è proprio un problema della patch, o uno ha il compilatore che ciuccia il latin o deve ricodificare a manazza la patch. Su debian hanno il gcc impostato su latin?

per quanto riguarda gedit, ho messo questo perchè io con nano non sono riuscito a fargli cambiare codifica, con gedit glielo imposto a mano ... sicuramente esisteranno altri modi da riga di comando.

----------

## federico

Si puo' fare una cosa del genere in python:

1-lanciare python dalla dir dove si trova il file patch scompattato

2-scrivere nella console di python

```

text=file('amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch','r').read().decode('latin-1').encode('utf8')

file('amule-adunanza-2.0.3-1.patch','w').write(text)

```

3-premere ctrl-d per uscire dalla console di python

4-ricompattare la patch

----------

## otaku

 *federico wrote:*   

> Si puo' fare una cosa del genere in python:
> 
> 1-lanciare python dalla dir dove si trova il file patch scompattato
> 
> 2-scrivere nella console di python
> ...

 

mmm non sarebbe possibile inserirlo direttamente in un ebuild?

magari domani mattina ci perdo un po' di tempo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unz

Aggiornamento per kAdu -> http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-cvs-2.ebuild

----------

## jikko

ho qualche problemino on l' ebuild di unz...

```

guts ~ # ebuild /home/jikko/a digest

!!! Name error in : missing a version or name part.

!!! Error: PF is null ''; exiting.

```

sapete darmi info in merito?

----------

## Truzzone

Devi metterlo in

```
/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/
```

controllare in /etc/make.conf

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

ed infine:

```
touch /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-2.ebuild

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-2.ebuild digest

emerge -pv amule-cvs
```

Ciao by Truzzone  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

 *jikko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> guts ~ # ebuild /home/jikko/a digest
> ```
> ...

 

scusa ma dove hai salvato l'ebuild?

----------

## jikko

 *otaku wrote:*   

> scusa ma dove hai salvato l'ebuild?

 

ok confesso, non mi sono mai letto la documentazione su come usare ebuild non in portage, la leggo e ci ri-provo questa sera, mea culpa  :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

Ho provato oggi a scaricare l'ebuild e a farne il digest ma :

```
travelmate amule-cvs # ebuild amule-cvs-2.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-20050727.tar.bz2

--16:26:42--  http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-20050727.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-CVS-20050727.tar.bz2'

Resolving www.hirnriss.net... 83.236.150.51

Connecting to www.hirnriss.net[83.236.150.51]:80... connected.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 404 Not Found

16:26:43 ERRORE 404: Not Found.

No digest file available and download failed.

!!! Couldn't download aMule-CVS-20050727.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

come faccio a recuperare quel sorgente?

Mi è sembrato di leggere sul sito ufficiale di amule che i sorgenti cvs vengono rimossi dopo 30gg.

Si sa se la patch in questione è compatibile anche con altre versioni più recenti del cvs?

----------

## unz

copia questo nell'ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> #MY_P=${P/m/M}
> 
> S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}
> 
> #DATE=$(date +%Y%m%d)
> ...

 

la patch funziona certamente con quel cvs, non è detto funzioni con la versione odierna

----------

## magowiz

 *Quote:*   

> copia questo nell'ebuild:
> 
> ```
> #MY_P=${P/m/M}
> 
> ...

 

credo di avere già queste righe nell'ebuild infatti il primo pezzo è : 

```

inherit eutils wxwidgets

#MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

#DATE=$(date +%Y%m%d)

DATE=20050727

...

```

ho scaricato l'ebuild presente su amuleadu.altervista.org .

Non è che posso scaricare da qualche altra parte quel sorgente cvs del 27/07/2005 e metterlo in distfiles?

Qualcuno ce l'ha ancora?

----------

## Truzzone

Di solito tengo quelli vecchi ma purtroppo gli ho cancellati l'altro giorno   :Sad: 

Prova con l'ultimo   :Confused: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## magowiz

niente da fare, ho provato sia con l'ultimo : 20050908

che con il più vecchio disponibile : 20050807

ma con nessuno dei due funziona la patch   :Sad: 

----------

## Gitanovic

Scusate... qualcuno sa dove trovare la patch per la versione cvs di amule.

Il link mi rimanda alla pagina iniziale di altervista

----------

## magowiz

qua http://www.adunanza.net/download.php?view.36

----------

## Gitanovic

Grazie per la risposta fulminea, e scusate se stresso...  :Very Happy: 

esiste per caso un ebuild che installa la versione cvs già patchata?

----------

## magowiz

esisteva sul sito amuleadu.altervista.org (ma se tu mi dici che ha chiuso....) e l'avevo vista anche su questo forum, naturalmente era però di una versione vecchia, bisogna riadattarla cambiando le date e conseguentemente i nomi di file in ballo.

----------

## Gitanovic

grazie di nuovo...

No quel sito non ha chiuso, è solo il link http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-cvs-2.ebuild a non funzionare.

Comunque continuo a cercarlo lì  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

installato giusto ieri con l'ultima patch disponibile e uno dei più recenti night-ebuild

l'ebuild è la seguente:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DATE=20051103

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2

        http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs${DATE}-1.patch.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

        dev-util/cvs

        !net-p2p/xmule

        !net-p2p/amule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if ! use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk

        elif use unicode; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode

        else

                need-wxwidgets gtk2

        fi

}

src_unpack() {  

        einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S} 

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu+kAdu"

        patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs${DATE}-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        if use amuled; then

                EXTRA_ECONF="--enable-amule-daemon --enable-amule-gui"

        fi

         ./autogen.sh

         econf \

                --enable-kad-compile \

                --enable-debug \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable remote webservergui` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats wxcas` \

                `use_enable stats alc` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                || die

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use amuleweb; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use amuleweb; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}
```

amule cvs sono disponibili su questa pagina: http://www.hirnriss.net/?area=cvs

ma ricordate che vengono tolti dopo 30 giorni.

le patch sono recuperabili dal sito di adunanza.net

metto a disposizione l'ultima così potete scaricarvela direttamente in distfiles:

http://www.smartart.it/works/varie/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs20051103-1.patch.gz

sappiate che spesso nn basta solo cambiare il campo DATE nell'ebuild all'uscita della nuova patch, ma spesso ho notato dei mistyping nel nome del file.

buona compilazione a tutti

----------

## magowiz

che dire ? grazie Peach !  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

grande peach  :Wink:  pero' c'e' un errorino, la tua patch non e' gzippata, per compilare occorre gzipparla e rifare il digest. Non so se sia cosi' anche sul sito di riferimento preche' non riesco ad accedervi, in ogni caso non e' un gran problema

----------

## Peach

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> grande peach  pero' c'e' un errorino, la tua patch non e' gzippata, per compilare occorre gzipparla e rifare il digest. Non so se sia cosi' anche sul sito di riferimento preche' non riesco ad accedervi, in ogni caso non e' un gran problema

 

a me sembra gzippata ed è prelevata paro paro dai miei distfiles...   :Confused: 

cmq si, mi sn dimenticato: occorre mettere l'ebuild nell'overlay e risponde alla categoria (chiaramente) net-p2p/amule-cvs, una volta fatto digeritela ed emergetela...  :Smile:  ci saranno chili di post su come fare questa operazione...

----------

## flocchini

giuro che se copio quella che scarico dal tuo sito nei miei distfiles l'ebuild mi da' errore sostenendo che non riesce a unzipparla... E anche opera la legge tranquillamente come fosse un plaintext cliccandoci sopra... Mistero   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shogun_panda

Scusate ma...

```

patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs${DATE}-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata" 

```

non sarebbe usare il comando epatch fornito da ebuild? Cosicchè è portage a occuparsi di applicare la patch, di uscire in caso di errore e di gestire automaticamente l'eventuale compressione...

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, 

insomma la dipendenza di X è d'obbligo a quanto pare!

```
ada~# emerge amule-cvs

...

...

...

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

```

E' possibile installarlo senza utilizzare X?

con amule e le flags corrette ero riuscito

```

ada ~ # emerge -pv amule

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3-r4  +amuled -debug -gtk -nls +remote -stats -unicode 0 kB 

```

Paolo

----------

## codadilupo

devi mettere wxgtk1 -unicode -gtk2 -gtk

Coda

----------

## Ilvalle

```
ada ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use 

net-p2p/amule  -gtk remote -gtk2 amuled

x11-libs/wxGTK nls -sdl -gtk2 -gtk -wxgtk1 -unicode

net-misc/openvpn threads

net-fs/samba -cups quotas winbind xml xml2 tcpd syslog

net-p2p/amule-cvs -gtk -gtk2 amuled remote -wxgtk1 -unicode

```

Non capisco cosa intendesse coda.

Inserire le flags nel ebuil di amuled o ricompilare wxGTK con le flags segnalate.

Comunque le wxGTK le ho compilate cosi.

```
ada ~ # emerge  -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome -gtk2 -joystick -odbc -opengl -sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB

```

Paolo

----------

## Peach

allora ho fatto delle prove e ho modificato l'ebuild di amule-cvs

ora io nn sono riuscito ad installare correttamente le wxGTK-2.6.1 e le wxGTK-2.6.2 danno errore perchè l'ebuild è buggosa quindi ho optato per crearmi una nuova ebuild per le wxGTK-2.6.2 (-r1) con le modifiche appropriate e poi sopra ci ho installato amule-cvs con le ultime modifiche. Tutto ha funzionato a perfezione, tenete presente che ho testato solo la compilazione ma non gli eseguibili, quindi se lo testate con diverse combinazioni di flag riportate qui i risultati che al massimo si sistema il tutto.

ora io ho impostato

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

quindi sostituite PORTDIR_OVERLAY di conseguenza

wxGTK-2.6.2-r1.ebuild

{$PORTDIR_OVERLAY}/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2.ebuild,v 1.2 2005/10/15 19:35:30 eradicator Exp $

inherit wxlib gnuconfig

DESCRIPTION="GTK+ version of wxWidgets, a cross-platform C++ GUI toolkit and

wxbase non-gui library"

SLOT="2.6"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="gnome joystick odbc opengl sdl X"

RDEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

        X? (>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.0

        >=dev-libs/glib-2.0

        media-libs/tiff )

        odbc? ( dev-db/unixODBC )

        !mips? ( !arm? ( !hppa? ( !ia64? ( !ppc64? ( !alpha? ( !sparc? ( sdl? ( media-libs/sdl-sound ) ) ) ) ) ) ) )"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        ${DEPEND}

        dev-util/pkgconfig"

S=${WORKDIR}/wxWidgets-${PV}

pkg_setup() {

        einfo "To install only wxbase (non-gui libs) use USE=-X"

}

src_compile() {

        gnuconfig_update

        myconf="${myconf}

                --with-png

                --with-jpeg

                --with-tiff

                $(use_enable opengl)

                $(use_with opengl)

                $(use_with gnome gnomeprint)

                $(use_with sdl)

                $(use_enable joystick)"

        use X && configure_build gtk2 unicode "${myconf} --with-gtk=2"

        use X || configure_build base unicode "--disable-gui"

}

src_install() {

        use X && install_build gtk2

        use X || install_build base

        wxlib_src_install

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "dev-libs/wxbase has been removed from portage and can be"

        einfo "installed with wxGTK by specifying the USE flags"

        einfo "-X"

}
```

ed installato con le flag: 

```
# equery uses wxGTK

[ Searching for packages matching wxGTK... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 ]

 U I

 - - gnome    : Adds GNOME support

 - - joystick : Add support for joysticks in all packages

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 - - opengl   : Adds support for OpenGL

 - - sdl      : Adds support for Simple Direct Layer (media library)

 - - X        : Adds support for X11

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 - - doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + unicode  : Adds support for Unicode
```

amule-cvs-2.ebuild

{$PORTDIR_OVERLAY}/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-2.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DATE=20051103

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2

        http://amuleadu.altervista.org/files/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs${DATE}-1.patch.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled debug nls remote stats unicode gtk2"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

        dev-util/cvs

        !net-p2p/xmule

        !net-p2p/amule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if use unicode && use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode

        elif use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk

        elif use unicode; then

                need-wxwidgets base-unicode

        else

                need-wxwidgets base

        fi

        if ! use gtk2 && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

                eerror "You have to specify at least on of gtk, remote and amuled"

                eerror "USE flag to build amule"

                die "Invalid USE flag set"

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu+kAdu"

        patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs${DATE}-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non 

applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        if use gtk2; then

                myconf="--enable-amule-gui"

                use stats && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-wxcas

                        --enable-alc"

                use remote && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-amulecmdgui

                        --enable-webservergui"

        else

                myconf="--disable-monolithic"

        fi

         econf \

                --enable-kad-compile \

                --enable-debug \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_with gtk2 x` \

                `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                ${myconf} \

                || die

        # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

        if has_hardened; then

        filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

        fi

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use remote; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use amuleweb; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}
```

installato con le seguenti flag:

```
# equery uses amule-cvs

[ Searching for packages matching amule-cvs... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend    : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[           : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for net-p2p/amule-cvs-2 ]

 U I

 + + amuled  : <unknown>

 - - debug   : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + nls     : <unknown>

 + + remote  : <unknown>

 - - stats   : <unknown>

 + + unicode : Adds support for Unicode

 - - gtk2    : Use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both.
```

----------

## Peach

ho anche aggiornato il bug relativo alle dipendenze di wxGTK 2.6.2

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109515

con la relativa ebuild.

----------

## Ilvalle

Ciao, 

applicando le medesime flags, compilazione riuscita correttamende

Complimenti Peach!!!

Programma:

La patch funziona proprio alla grande appena partito scarico

subito a banda piena, unico problemi riscontrato le velocità sono

strane: il totale dei download in alto sulla sinistra mostra 

   Speed: Up: 19,7 | Down: 6,0  

quando l'effettivo Download è 56...

upload è invece corretto!

Paolo

----------

## Gitanovic

Ho combinato un mezzo casino, ma per ora sta compilando...

P.S. credo di essere arrivato troppo tardi e quindi mi da problemi nell'applicare la patch, dice che ne esiste una più recente, che utilizza kademlia, in ogni caso aspetto e vedo che succede.

Grazie a tutti dell'aiuto (p.s. credo che sarebbe opportuno un how to)

----------

## codadilupo

puoi scaricare la patch da:

http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?52

mentre l'ultimo snapshot cvs é:

http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-20051208.tar.bz2

Coda

----------

## otaku

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> il totale dei download in alto sulla sinistra mostra 
> 
>    Speed: Up: 19,7 | Down: 6,0  
> 
> quando l'effettivo Download è 56...
> ...

 

è una versione cvs patchata  :Razz:  hehehe è gia tanto che qualcuno si prende l'impegno di aggiornare la patch una volta al mente più o meno  :Laughing: 

anche se non ha un bell'aspetto funziona da dio però  :Cool:  per le migliorie "cosmetiche" toccherà aspettare la prossima release ufficiale di amule

----------

## codadilupo

ho appena provato a "correggere" l'ebuild di peach.

Il problema é che non riesco a gestire correttamente la patch, a causa del fatto che viene scaricata da un link "fasullo".

Per il resto, é tutto corretto.

La posto qui, se qualcuno ha qualche idea... ben venga !!!

amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DATE=20051215

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2

   `http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?55 -O amuleadunanza2.0.3cvs${DATE}1.patch.gz`"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled debug nls remote stats unicode gtk2"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

        dev-util/cvs

        !net-p2p/xmule

        !net-p2p/amule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if use unicode && use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode

        elif use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk

        elif use unicode; then

                need-wxwidgets base-unicode

        else

                need-wxwidgets base

        fi

        if ! use gtk2 && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

                eerror "You have to specify at least on of gtk, remote and amuled"

                eerror "USE flag to build amule"

                die "Invalid USE flag set"

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu+kAdu"

        patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amuleadunanza2.0.3cvs${DATE}1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non

applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        if use gtk2; then

                myconf="--enable-amule-gui"

                use stats && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-wxcas

                        --enable-alc"

                use remote && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-amulecmdgui

                        --enable-webservergui"

        else

                myconf="--disable-monolithic"

        fi

         econf \

                --enable-kad-compile \

                --enable-debug \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_with gtk2 x` \

                `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                ${myconf} \

                || die

        # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

        if has_hardened; then

        filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

        fi

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use remote; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use amuleweb; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}
```

Coda

----------

## Tiro

a me si pianta ma purtroppo senza riportare errori ....

```
LittLe # USE='amuled nls remote unicode -gtk2 -stats -debug' emerge amule-cvs

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-cvs-20051215 to /

/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild: line 13: http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?55: No such file or directory

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-cvs-20051215

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2

/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild: line 13: http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?55: No such file or directory

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/base-unicode-release-2.6

/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild: line 13: http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?55: No such file or directory

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza

>>> Unpacking aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-20051215/work

LittLe #                    

LittLe # ls /usr/portage/distfiles/amule*

/usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3_cvs20051103-1.patch.gz

/usr/portage/distfiles/amuleadunanza2.0.3cvs200512151.patch.gz

```

vabbé...ora provo a procedere a manina...

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... forse non mi sono spiegato bene:

questa parte va riscritta, perché emerge non riesce a scaricare la patch correttamente:

```
SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2

   `http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?55 -O amuleadunanza2.0.3cvs${DATE}1.patch.gz`"
```

fino a quel momento, devi scaricare la patch a mano  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## unz

```
http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz
```

mette questo come indirizzo, è il sito dello sviluppatore delle patch

ps, occhio ai nomi ... purtroppo c'è sempre un macello nelle versioni, ognuno le scrive come gli pare 

... fate si che nell'ebuild  il link per il download e il passaggio di patching siano coerenti

----------

## Tiro

Avevo capito bene. Mi ero scaricato la patch a mano e messa nel distfiles

```

LittLe # ls /usr/portage/distfiles/a*ule*

/usr/portage/distfiles/amuleadunanza2.0.3cvs200512151.patch.gz

/usr/portage/distfiles/aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2

```

Stesso problema con la patch scaricata dal link di unz...l'ho rinominata con il nome indicato nell'ebuild ma niente...

----------

## unz

Appena compilato felicemente con questo ebuild ... me lo porto dietro da mesi, non so se ci sono state variazioni, ma a me ha sempre funzionato

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Based on the ebuild by 'mascanho' @ forums.gentoo.org

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

# Always use todays snapshot by default

#DATE=$(date +%Y%m%d)

# Uncomment and edit this line to use a specific date

# Format is <Year><Month><Day>

DATE=20051215

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2

   http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk2 kad nls nosystray optimize remote remote-gui stats unicode X"

RESTRICT="nostrip nomirror"

DEPEND="

        gtk2? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0 )

        amuled? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0 )

        !gtk2? ( !amuled? ( >=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0 ) )

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

   dev-util/cvs

        !net-p2p/amule

        !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if ! use gtk2 >& /dev/null ; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk || die "gtk version of x11-libs/wxGTK not found"

        elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode || die "You need to emerge unicoded wxGTK with USE='gtk2 unicode'"

        else

                need-wxwidgets gtk2 || die "You need to emerge wxGTK with USE='gtk2'"

        fi

        if ! use X && use amuleremotegui; then

                die "You cannot set amuleremotegui while X is not set in your USE flags."

        fi

}

src_unpack() {   

   einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

      unpack ${A}

      cd ${S}   

      ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu"

            patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non applicata"

   einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        if ! use X; then

                MONOLITH="--disable-monolithic"

        fi

        if use kad ?> /dev/null ; then

                KAD="--enable-kad-compile"

        fi

        if use amuled >& /dev/null ; then

                AMULED="--enable-amule-daemon --enable-amule-gui"

        fi

        if use nosystray >& /dev/null ; then

                SYSTRAY="--disable-systray"

        elif use unicode >& /dev/null ; then

                SYSTRAY="--enable-utf8-systray"

        fi

        if use optimize >& /dev/null ; then

                OPTIMIZE="--enable-optimize"

        fi

        if use debug >& /dev/null ; then

                DEBUG="--enable-debug"

        fi

    ./autogen.sh

        econf \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                ${DEBUG} \

                ${AMULED} \

                ${MONOLITH} \

                ${OPTIMIZE} \

                ${SYSTRAY} \

                ${KAD} \

                `use_enable remote-gui amule-gui` \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats wxcas` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmdgui` \

                `use_enable remote webservergui` \

                `use_enable stats alc` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` || die

        # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

        if has_hardened; then

        filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

        fi

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use remote; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use remote; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}

```

----------

## Tiro

ho modificato l'ebuild così e ora sembra andare...

```
LittLe # cat /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-cvs/amule-cvs-20051215.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils wxwidgets

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

DATE=20051215

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="http://www.hirnriss.net/files/cvs/aMule-CVS-${DATE}.tar.bz2 http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="amuled debug nls remote stats unicode gtk2"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

        >=net-misc/curl-7.11.0

        >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

        stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

        remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

        dev-util/cvs

        !net-p2p/xmule

        !net-p2p/amule"

pkg_setup() {

        export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

        if use unicode && use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets unicode

        elif use gtk2; then

                need-wxwidgets gtk

        elif use unicode; then

                need-wxwidgets base-unicode

        else

                need-wxwidgets base

        fi

        if ! use gtk2 && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

                eerror "You have to specify at least on of gtk, remote and amuled"

                eerror "USE flag to build amule"

                die "Invalid USE flag set"

        fi

}

src_unpack() {

        einfo "Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza"

                unpack ${A}

                cd ${S}

                ewarn "Provo ad applicare la patch Adu+kAdu"

        patch -p0 < ${WORKDIR}/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs${DATE}-1.patch || die "Patch Adunanza non

applicata"

        einfo "Patch Adunanza applicata"

}

src_compile() {

        local myconf

        if use gtk2; then

                myconf="--enable-amule-gui"

                use stats && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-wxcas

                        --enable-alc"

                use remote && myconf="${myconf}

                        --enable-amulecmdgui

                        --enable-webservergui"

        else

                myconf="--disable-monolithic"

        fi

         econf \

                --enable-kad-compile \

                --enable-debug \

                --disable-optimise \

                --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

                `use_with gtk2 x` \

                `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

                `use_enable debug` \

                `use_enable nls` \

                `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

                `use_enable remote webserver` \

                `use_enable stats cas` \

                `use_enable stats alcc` \

                ${myconf} \

                || die

        # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

        if has_hardened; then

        filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

        fi

        emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

        make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

        if use amuled || use remote; then

                if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

                        enewgroup p2p

                        enewuser p2p -1 /bin/false /home/p2p p2p

                fi

        fi

        if use amuled; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

        fi

        if use amuleweb; then

                insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

                exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

        fi

}

```

----------

## BikE

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-adunanza-20051215 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-adunanza-20051215.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-adunanza-20051215

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz

 * Using /usr/lib64/wx/config/gtk2-ansi-release-2.6

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza

>>> Unpacking aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/amule-adunanza-20051215/work

>>> Unpacking amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz to /var/tmp/portage/amule-adunanza-20051215/work

/usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule-adunanza/amule-adunanza-20051215.ebuild: line 62: cd: /var/tmp/portage/amule-adunanza-20051215/work/amule-adunanza: No such file or directory

 * Provo ad applicare la patch Adu

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -urdN ../amule-cvs-orig/amule.desktop ./amule.desktop

|--- ../amule-cvs-orig/amule.desktop    2005-12-14 05:12:44.000000000 +0100

|+++ ./amule.desktop    2005-12-15 12:12:52.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

File to patch:

```

A me non trova la cartella....

----------

## codadilupo

é proprio quello il fatto. Speravo di poter dire a emerge: "questo é il link, ma il file chiamarlo in quest'altro modo".

Se uso direttamente wget funziona. Ma se uso emerge no. E non so come venirne fuori  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Tiro

non sono molto pratico di ebuild ma sembra che con la modifichina che ho fatto vada. Ha fetchato ed emerso tutto però mi ritrovo senza amule...solo amuled, amulecmd amuleweb! Con la flag -gtk2 come indicato nei post precedenti arriva a termine l'emersione mentre con le flags gtk2 e X abilitate si inchioda la ricompilazione delle wxGTK..! grr

flags consigliate?

----------

## unz

Con l'ebuild che ho postato prima ... 

```

gUnz gaim # emerge amule-cvs -v

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-cvs-2.0.3-r5 to /

>>> Downloading http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz

--17:30:32--  http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz'

Risoluzione di amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com in corso... 80.247.76.246

Connessione a amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com|80.247.76.246:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, aspetto la risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 48,768 (48K) [text/plain]

100%[================================================================================>] 48,768       163.57K/s

17:30:33 (163.17 KB/s) - "/usr/portage/distfiles/amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz" salvato [48768/48768]

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-cvs-1.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-cvs-2.0.3-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-cvs-2.0.3-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) amule-cvs-2.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-cvs-1

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-cvs-2

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/newicon.patch

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-cvs-2.0.3-r4.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-amule-cvs-2.0.3-r5.ebuild

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Estraggo i sorgenti e provo ad applicare la patch Adunanza

>>> Unpacking aMule-CVS-20051215.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2.5.1/work

>>> Unpacking amule-adunanza-2.0.3+cvs20051215-1.patch.gz to /var/tmp/portage/amule-cvs-2.0.3-r5/work

 * Provo ad applicare la patch Adu

patching file ./amule.desktop

patching file ./ap/amule.apspec

patching file ./ap/readline/skeleton.1

[...]

 * Patch Adunanza applicata

>>> Source unpacked.

```

provate a scaricarlo da qui

----------

## BikE

Unz niente da fare... stesso errore...

----------

## unz

rinomina l'ebuild da amule-adunanza-20051215 ad amule-cvs ... la patch cerca quella cartella  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> non sono molto pratico di ebuild ma sembra che con la modifichina che ho fatto vada. Ha fetchato ed emerso tutto però mi ritrovo senza amule...solo amuled, amulecmd amuleweb! Con la flag -gtk2 come indicato nei post precedenti arriva a termine l'emersione mentre con le flags gtk2 e X abilitate si inchioda la ricompilazione delle wxGTK..! grr
> 
> flags consigliate?

 

senza le gtk2 non puoi avere la grafica, ma solo il demone.

per avere amule "standard" devi emergere con le gtk2, ma le gtk2 ti chiedono unicode e le wxGTK devi emergerle di nuovo con le stess use:

```
harlock@alkadia ~ $ emerge -pvt amule-cvs wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode -wxgtk1 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-cvs-20051215 -amuled -debug +gtk2 +nls -remote -stats +unicode 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

harlock@alkadia ~ $
```

Coda

----------

## BikE

 *unz wrote:*   

> rinomina l'ebuild da amule-adunanza-20051215 ad amule-cvs ... la patch cerca quella cartella 

 

Ops... me n00b   :Embarassed: 

----------

## unz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> harlock@alkadia ~ $ emerge -pvt amule-cvs wxGTK
> 
> ...

 

guarda, mi pare che l'ultimo amule richieda le 2.6.2, per correggere dei problemi di instabilità ... a chi crasha potrebbe provare ad emergere quest'ultima versione

----------

## codadilupo

avevo inizialmente emerso amule-cvs-20051215 con le wxGTK-2.6.2 ma crashava (segmentation fault!), cosi' l'ho riemerso con le wgGTK-2.6.1 e funziona  :Wink: 

ad ogni modo, il problema, per ora, é completare la compilazione delle wxGTK, e se non vengono compilate con +gtk2 +unicode non c'e' verso (almeno sulla mia macchina).

Coda

----------

## unz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> avevo inizialmente emerso amule-cvs-20051215 con le wxGTK-2.6.2 ma crashava (segmentation fault!), cosi' l'ho riemerso con le wgGTK-2.6.1 e funziona 
> 
> ad ogni modo, il problema, per ora, é completare la compilazione delle wxGTK, e se non vengono compilate con +gtk2 +unicode non c'e' verso (almeno sulla mia macchina).
> 
> Coda

 

con le x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1? ... anche a me la prima rel non si compilava

----------

## codadilupo

 *unz wrote:*   

> con le x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1? ... anche a me la prima rel non si compilava

 

si', la r1. Tu con quale hai compilato, ora ?

Coda

----------

## unz

quella, hai nls attivo? ... mi pare d'aver letto che il problema sta nel locale ... ma evidentemente l'italiano o l'utf-8 funzionano ...

----------

## codadilupo

 *unz wrote:*   

> quella, hai nls attivo? ... mi pare d'aver letto che il problema sta nel locale ... ma evidentemente l'italiano o l'utf-8 funzionano ...

 

io uso utf-8  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Tiro

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> senza le gtk2 non puoi avere la grafica, ma solo il demone.
> 
> per avere amule "standard" devi emergere con le gtk2, ma le gtk2 ti chiedono unicode e le wxGTK devi emergerle di nuovo con le stess use ...
> ...

 

il problema è che la compilazione delle wxGTK-2.6.2-r1 mi si pianta. Ora provo con le wxGTK-2.6.2 e vediamo dove arriviamo...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Tiro wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> senza le gtk2 non puoi avere la grafica, ma solo il demone.
> 
> per avere amule "standard" devi emergere con le gtk2, ma le gtk2 ti chiedono unicode e le wxGTK devi emergerle di nuovo con le stess use ...
> ...

 

hai ricompilato con unicode, oltre che gtk2 e X ?

posta anche l'errore, cosi' capiamo meglio. C'ho sbattuto a testa anch'io, sulle wxGTK che si piantavano...  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Tiro

ora sembra andare con wxGTK-2.6.2 e USE='gtk2 X unicode opengl'

vediamo se arriva alla fine!  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

è andata..  :Smile:  

```

USE='unicode gtk2' emerge -v =wxGTK-2.6.2

USE='gtk2 amuled kad remote remote-gui unicode' emerge amule-cvs
```

...q sera lo testerò per vedere stabilità, ecc...  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*    *codadilupo wrote:*   
> 
> senza le gtk2 non puoi avere la grafica, ma solo il demone.
> 
> per avere amule "standard" devi emergere con le gtk2, ma le gtk2 ti chiedono unicode e le wxGTK devi emergerle di nuovo con le stess use ...
> ...

 

posta il tuo errore, se lo vedo forse mi ricordo che avevo fatto per risolverlo

... e se fosse possibile spostare questa parte di thread in un altro topic sarebbe meglio

----------

## Tiro

ha finito di compilare regolarmente...bah...

inoltre le impressioni d'uso sono che scaricava + il vecchio amule. Inoltre nn si connette alla rete kad...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## BikE

Direi che la soluzione migliore e' wine + emule adunanza...

----------

## Maxgr

Scusate, help.

Ho installato aMule-2.0.3 con la patch di Adunanza. Ho seguito l'emerge come descritto nel forum, anche la questione con gedit per le UTF8 e le varie USE (stats gtk2 remote unicode) tutto ok. il programma si installa ma quando lo lancio mi dice:

"Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.

The library used 2.6 (no debug,ANSI,compiler with C++ ABI 102,wx containers,compatible with 2.4),

and your program used 2.6 (no debug,ANSI,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.4).

Aborted"

Non capisco cosa devo fare. Cosa devo ricompilare per risolvere il problema ABI 1002 e non ABI 102.

Grazie

Max

----------

## otaku

Volevo rendere noto a tutti che da pochi giorni è uscita la release ufficiale di aMule, ora come ora la cosa meno problematica da fare è aspettare la patch per questa release e consolidare l'ebuild, visto che i sorgenti spariscono dopo un mese  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Maxgr wrote:*   

> Non capisco cosa devo fare. Cosa devo ricompilare per risolvere il problema ABI 1002 e non ABI 102.

 

Potrebbero essere le wxwidget o le gtk o le glib.

Strano errore comunque... che gcc stai usando?

----------

## Maxgr

Questo con le flag che vedi

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -b

uild +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (

-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla 27,037 kB 

Max

----------

## randomaze

 *Maxgr wrote:*   

> Questo con le flag che vedi

 

Sembra tutto normale... il revdep-rebuild e/o l'emerge system dopo l'aggiornamento del gcc?

comuqnue prova a riemergere le wx...

----------

## Maxgr

Tutto ok

il revdep-rebuild mi da solo dei problemi di dipendenza con Opera ma e' uno standard.

Ho fatto in giornata emerge -pvuD world ed e' tutto aggiornato.

L'unico problema che da un po di tempo mi assilla sono queste frasi quando la lancio un programma:

"(process:6624): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

(gtkdiskfree:6624): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale."

e quando compilo mi dice di controllare le variabili di localizzazione. Un esempio nel caso specifico di Amule:

" * Patch Adunanza applicata

>>> Source unpacked.

perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "it_IT.UTF-8",

        LANG = "it_IT.UTF-8"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

Setting up internationalization files."

Ma comunque la compilazione dei programmi va avanti e gli altri programmi partono senza problemi, a parte il caso di Amule in questione.

E cmq non saprei dove mettere le mani per settare le tre variabili (LANGUAGE, LC_ALL e LANG).

Grazie

Max

----------

## Maxgr

Ho ricompilato le wxGTK-2.6.1 e adesso se lancio amule mi dice:

"amule: relocation error: amule: symbol _ZTI7wxEvent, version WX_2.6 not defined in file libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0 with link time reference"

Max

----------

## unz

che dicono questi due comandi?

```

ls -la /usr/bin/wx*

ls -la /usr/local/bin/wx*

```

----------

## Maxgr

Il primo ls -la /usr/bin/wx* dice:

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     18 May  3  2005 /usr/bin/wx-config -> wxgtk2u-2.4-config

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  39555 Jan  4 22:37 /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 317948 Jan  3 16:47 /usr/bin/wxcas

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   5242 May  3  2005 /usr/bin/wxgtk2-2.4-config

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   5250 May  3  2005 /usr/bin/wxgtk2u-2.4-config

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      8 Jan  4 22:37 /usr/bin/wxrc -> wxrc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  57944 Apr 11  2005 /usr/bin/wxrc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  73080 Jan  4 22:37 /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      3 Jan  4 22:52 /usr/bin/wxvlc -> vlc

mentre il secondo ls -la /usr/local/bin/wx* dice:

ls: /usr/local/bin/wx*: No such file or directory

Max

----------

## codadilupo

Grazie a un piccolo ma fondamentale suggerimento di Otaku, ho installato la versione 2.1.0 di amule-adunanza.

Nel mio caso é bastato modificare l'ebuild ufficiale per la 2.1.0 aggiungendo la patch.

```
# mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/

# cp amule-2.1.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/

# ebuild amule-2.1.0.ebuild digest

# cd && quickpkg net-p2p/amule-cvs

# emerge -C amule-cvs && emerge amule
```

ed ecco il file  :Wink: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-3.7+_2.1.0-1.patch.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc x86"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

      >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

      stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

      remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

      !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

      if ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 )  && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

            eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of X, remote or amuled"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

      fi

      if use unicode && use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      elif use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk2

      elif use unicode && use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk1 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use unicode && built_with_use x11-libs/wxGTK -X unicode; then

            einfo "wxGTK with unicode and without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase unicode)"

            need-wxwidgets base-unicode

      else

            einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase)"

            need-wxwidgets base

      fi

      if use stats && ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 ); then

            einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

            einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

            einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

      fi

      if use stats && ! built_with_use media-libs/gd jpeg; then

            die "media-libs/gd should be compiled with the jpeg use flag when you have the stats use flag set"

      fi

}

src_unpack () {

   unpack ${A}

         cd ${S}

      epatch ${S}/../amule-adunanza-3.7+_2.1.0-1.patch

}

src_compile() {

      local myconf=""

      if use gtk || use gtk2; then

            use stats && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-wxcas

               --enable-alc"

            use remote && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-amule-gui"

      else

            myconf="

               --disable-monolithic

               --disable-amule-gui

               --disable-wxcas

               --disable-alc"

      fi

      econf \

            --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --enable-amulecmd \

            `use_enable debug` \

            `use_enable !debug optimize` \

            `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

            `use_enable nls` \

            `use_enable remote webserver` \

            `use_enable stats cas` \

            `use_enable stats alcc` \

            ${myconf} || die

      # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

      if has_hardened; then

            filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

      fi

      emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

      make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

      if use amuled || use remote; then

         if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

               enewgroup p2p

               enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

         fi

      fi

      if use amuled; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi

}
```

Last edited by codadilupo on Mon Jan 09, 2006 10:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *Maxgr wrote:*   

> Ho ricompilato le wxGTK-2.6.1 e adesso se lancio amule mi dice:
> 
> "amule: relocation error: amule: symbol _ZTI7wxEvent, version WX_2.6 not defined in file libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0 with link time reference"
> 
> Max

 

io consiglerei un emerge -C di amule e wxGTK, un successivo revdep-rebuild, e poi un nuovo tentativo, perché l'impressione é che ci sia qualcosa di 'inconsistente' sul tuo sistema.

Coda

----------

## MaTz

ragazzi ho un problema.

ho emerso utilizzando l'ebuild di codadilupo amule e ora ho il seguente errore:

```

matz@Genbox ~ $ amule

Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.

The library used 2.6 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 102,wx containers,compatible with 2.4),

and your program used 2.6 (no debug,Unicode,compiler with C++ ABI 1002,wx containers,compatible with 2.4).

Abortito

```

l'errore credo sia relativo alle wx.

cosa posso fare? (ha senso provare a riemergere le libs?)

----------

## randomaze

 *MaTz wrote:*   

> cosa posso fare? (ha senso provare a riemergere le libs?)

 

Si, ha senso.

Per caso hai cambiato versione di gcc senza fare revdep-rebuild?

----------

## MaTz

per quanto riguarda il revdep-rebuild l'ho fatto.

l'unica cosa che mi rimane da provare e' fare il rebuild delle libs.

Posso fare cosi' guardare l'ebuild  e ricompilare le libs need ?

Edit:

Ho riemerso le libs (need) ora ho provato a emergere amule, ma la compilazione non va a buon fine:

```

 /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/../../../libwx_gtk2u_core-2.6.so: undefined reference to `pango_x_get_context'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [amule] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.0/work/aMule-2.1.0/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.0/work/aMule-2.1.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.0/work/aMule-2.1.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 109, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## codadilupo

di fare un prima un quickpkg l'ho scritto apposta  :Very Happy: 

Ad ogni modo, controlla che sia quantomeno simile la situazione sul tuo sistema (use, versioni etc...):

```
harlock@alkadia ~ $ emerge -pvt wxGTK amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  -amuled -debug +gtk +gtk2 +nls -remote -stats +unicode 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc +gnome +gtk2 -joystick -odbc +opengl +sdl +unicode -wxgtk1 12,353 kB

Total size of downloads: 12,353 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

harlock@alkadia ~ $ equery l wxGTK ; equery l amule

[ Searching for package 'wxGTK' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1 (2.6)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r4 (2.4)

[ Searching for package 'amule' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 (0)

harlock@alkadia ~ $
```

----------

## Maxgr

MaTz

sei nella mia stessa situazione. anch'io o rifatto revdep-rebuild e ho riemerso le wx

ma mi ha dato il successivo errore che trovi nel post.

Max

----------

## MaTz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> di fare un prima un quickpkg l'ho scritto apposta 
> 
> 

 

certo certo mea culpa  :Very Happy: 

cmq osservando equery:

```

[ Searching for package 'wxGTK' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1 (2.6)

```

cmq guardando l'ebuild nn dovrebbe essere necessario la lib wxGTK-2.4

Edit:

ora dopo aver emerso wxGTK-2.4 

* installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1 (2.6)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r4 (2.4)

il problema permane.

Ri-Edit:

Non uso cflags molto agressive:

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

```

quindi il problema non dovrebbe essere nemmeno questo.

----------

## codadilupo

tutte le use sono apposto ? soprattutto quelle delle wxGTK. Se le wxGTK non vengono emerse con le use giuste, poi fallisce anche amule

Di sicuro, devi avere gtk2 e unicode

Coda

----------

## unz

 *Maxgr wrote:*   

> Il primo ls -la /usr/bin/wx* dice:
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     18 May  3  2005 /usr/bin/wx-config -> wxgtk2u-2.4-config
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  39555 Jan  4 22:37 /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6
> ...

 

Ma quante versioni di wxGTK hai installato? io con la sola 2.6 ho

```
unz@gUnz unz $ ls -la /usr/bin/wx*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6584 19 nov 14:09 /usr/bin/wx2_conv

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    43 14 nov 20:25 /usr/bin/wx-config -> /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 39527 14 nov 20:25 /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     8 14 nov 20:25 /usr/bin/wxrc -> wxrc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 82964 14 nov 20:25 /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6

```

----------

## flocchini

anche io avevo problemi con le wx, le ho rimosse tutte e reinstalalto solo la 2.6 fino ad avere un output tipo quello di unz, con flag gtk2 e unicode ovviamente.  A questo punto e' andato su tranquillamente, sto parlando della vecchia cvs patchata a mano da me ma credo che il discorso sia valido anche questa volta. 

BTW grazie a coda per l'ottimo ebuild, e dopo la cura precedente stavolta amule+adu e' andato su al primo colpo  :Wink: 

----------

## MaTz

reinstallato le libs e stesso problema.

stesse use.

non so piu' pensare da cosa dipenda, qualche aiuto?

----------

## unz

```
ls -la /usr/bin/wx* 
```

----------

## MaTz

eccolo:

```

# ls -ls /usr/bin/wx*

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18  9 gen 22:58 /usr/bin/wx-config -> wxgtk2u-2.4-config

40 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 39416  9 gen 22:32 /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6

 8 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5248  9 gen 22:58 /usr/bin/wxgtk2-2.4-config

 8 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5256  9 gen 22:58 /usr/bin/wxgtk2u-2.4-config

 0 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     8  9 gen 22:32 /usr/bin/wxrc -> wxrc-2.6

72 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 70008  9 gen 22:32 /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6

```

----------

## unz

Hai lo stesso problema che è stato evidenziato pochi post fa ... disinstalla le wxGTK-2.4 e lascia le sole 2.6

----------

## MaTz

dopo aver disinstallato le 2.4

```
ls -la /usr/bin/wx*

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 39416 12 gen 11:06 /usr/bin/wx-config-2.6

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     8 12 gen 11:06 /usr/bin/wxrc -> wxrc-2.6

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 70008 12 gen 11:06 /usr/bin/wxrc-2.6
```

amule adnanza non compila. stesso errore di prima.

Edit:

L'unica differenza che trovo e' che per compilare le wxGTK non uso la flag +gnome.

----------

## unz

```
ln -sf /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6  /usr/bin/wx-config
```

----------

## MaTz

mi sembra di essere rompiballe ma nemmeno questo artefizio permette la compilazione.

se vi serve qualche log particolare non esitate a chiederlo che lo posto.

Grazie ancora

----------

## unz

l'errore rimane sempre quello che hai postato prima?

----------

## MaTz

si, pari pari.

----------

## unz

prova a riemerge wxPython ... badando che sia in linea con la release wxGTK

----------

## MaTz

campanello di allarme*

non avevo le wxphyton.

le ho installate e non porta la compilazione a termine.

Posto tutto il redirect di emerge amule > logga.

wget http://matz1.altervista.org/logga

----------

## MaTz

```

USE="$USE pango -doc -odbc" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge =wxGTK-2.6.2

```

ho risolto in questo modo.

Ora vorrei centralizzare emule usando amuled / (con il frontend su webserver).

La macchina su cui andro' ad installarlo e' un gentoo senza server grafico. 

come posso fare per NON installare server X? Ho provato -gtk -gtk2 +amuled ma cio' nonostante richiede come dipendenze  X.

----------

## Ilvalle

Io ho un server, senza X sul quale gira amule-cvs, è la versione precedente alla 2.10

Il server graficamente è già quello della 2.10.  Il core non lo so.

```

ada ~ # emerge -pv amule-cvs

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/amule-cvs-2  +amuled -debug -gtk2 -nls +remote -stats -unicode 0 kB [1]

ada ~ # etcat -v wxGTK

*  x11-libs/wxGTK :

        [   ] 2.4.2-r2 (2.4)

        [   ] 2.4.2-r3 (2.4)

        [   ] 2.4.2-r4 (2.4)

        [M~ ] 2.5.3 (2.5)

        [ ~ ] 2.6.0-r1 (2.6)

        [   ] 2.6.1 (2.6)

        [ ~ ] 2.6.2 (2.6)

        [  I] 2.6.2-r1 (2.6) OVERLAY

```

Ho trovato l'ebuild (By Peach ) su questo stesso topic, dato che all'inizio mi pretendeva X.

Controlla di avere la USE remore e amuled.

Ciao

----------

## MaTz

```

EpiaLinux matz # USE="amuled remote -unicode -nls" emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1  38 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist +doc +zlib 1,183 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  732 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -deb

ug -dlloader -dmx +doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -mmx -nls -

nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xpr

int +xv 44,705 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  2 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  20 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype -unicode 698 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r1  365 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  3,664 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-0.4.3-r4  -cairo +jpeg +zlib 806 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3  1,242 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  -cjk -gnutls -nls +pam -samba -slp +ss

l 8,501 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-7.07.1-r8  -X -cjk +cups -emacs -gtk 5,

273 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1  -build +doc 531 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1  -X -aalib -alsa -arts -dga -directfb

 -esd +fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -noflagstrip -nojoystick -novideo +open

gl +oss -pic -svga -xinerama +xv 2,541 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1  -alsa -esd +oss 597 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.2  410 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0  -aotuv 1,281 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/sdl-sound-1.0.1-r1  -flac +mikmod -physfs -speex +vor

bis 995 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug +doc -gnome -gtk2 -joystick -odbc +

opengl +sdl -unicode -wxgtk1 13,757 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  +amuled -debug -gtk -gtk2 -nls +remote -sta

ts -unicode 0 kB [1] 

Total size of downloads: 87,370 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

Ci deve essere un problema  :Smile: 

mi pare leggendo l'ebuild che la dipendenza wxGTK e' richiesta anche con flag "amuled remote".

forse e' questo un possibile problema.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

si ma nell'ebuild di wxGTK c'e' scritto che si puo' installare wxbase senza alcuna GUI specificando le flag -gtk2 e -wxgtk1 ,, ma tu non hai quelle flag , quindi non saprei... hai controllato se e' un bug?

----------

## Ilvalle

Utilizza i file /etc/portage/package.* corretti per queste cose, 

poi tu installi le wxGTK con la USE opengl e sdl, bhè la prima di sicuro non

ti serve elimina e  vedi cosa ti dice.

Paolo

----------

## MaTz

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Utilizza i file /etc/portage/package.* corretti per queste cose, 
> 
> poi tu installi le wxGTK con la USE opengl e sdl, bhï¿½ la prima di sicuro non
> 
> ti serve elimina e  vedi cosa ti dice.
> ...

 

Io non avevo specificato nel make.conf nelle use opengl e sdl, cio' nonostante tentava di usarle.

Ora ho inserito nel make.conf -opengl -sdl 

ed ora:

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome -gtk2 -joystick -odbc -opengl -sdl +unicode -wxgtk1 12,353 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.0  +amuled -debug -gtk -gtk2 -nls +remote -stats +unicode 0 kB [1] 

```

ora devo verificare se compila  :Smile: 

----------

## MaTz

emergendo naturalmente non e' andato a buon fine  :Smile: 

La cosa strana e' che non mi da un errore ma muore

```

GuiEvents.h:167: error: `value_s' was not declared in this scope

GuiEvents.h:168: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `ptr_value' with no type

GuiEvents.h:168: warning: converting to non-pointer type `int' from NULL

GuiEvents.h:169: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `ptr_aux_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:169: warning: converting to non-pointer type `int' from NULL

GuiEvents.h:170: error: syntax error before `}' token

GuiEvents.h:172: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `GUIEvent' with no type

GuiEvents.h: In function `int GUIEvent(GUI_Event_ID, unsigned char, long long 

   unsigned int, wxString)':

GuiEvents.h:172: error: only constructors take base initializers

GuiEvents.h:172: error: `wxEVT_MULE_NOTIFY_EVENT' undeclared (first use this 

   function)

GuiEvents.h:172: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for 

   each function it appears in.)

GuiEvents.h:172: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

```

cmq mi sembra di capire che si tratti di un problema delle libs. Allora ho pensato perche' non provare la soluzione che mi  ha permesso di portare a buon fine la compilazione sull'altro pc

```

USE="$USE pango -doc -odbc" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge =wxGTK-2.6.2

```

ecco il risultato:

```

EpiaLinux matz # USE="$USE pango -doc -odbc -unicode" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerg

e -pv =wxGTK-2.6.2

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.5  -debug -doc -hardened 2,532 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10  -bindist -doc +zlib 1,012 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2  941 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.2  -X -doc -glitz +png 1,424 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  19 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6  -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -deb

ug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers -ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -

nocxx -opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xpr

int +xv 45,134 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/x11-6.8  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r4  2 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  20 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-207  -Xaw3d -doc -toolbar -truetype -unicode 727

 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.3  -debug -doc -static 529 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.2  -debug -doc 1,141 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34  224 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1  127 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16  735 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.10  -debug -doc +jpeg -tiff -xinerama 11,687 k

B 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.4  +jpeg -nocxx +zlib 1,252 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2 [2.6.1] -X -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -od

bc -opengl -sdl -unicode 12,753 kB 

Total size of downloads: 80,269 kB

```

Ottimo    :Shocked: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Ecco svelato perchè avevo utilizzato l'ebuilt di peach.

Prova e vedi cosa ti dice.

Paolo

----------

## MaTz

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Ecco svelato perchè avevo utilizzato l'ebuilt di peach.
> 
> Prova e vedi cosa ti dice.
> 
> Paolo

 

consiglio accettato  :Smile: 

pero' vorrei avere amule aggiornato (2.10). Deve esserci un modo per installarlo senza  dover ricorrere necessariamente a Xorg e tutte le altre dipendenze  :Smile: 

----------

## MaTz

altro tentativo.

ho installato le wxBase 2.6.2 (installazione manuale )

```

./configure --prefix=/opt/non-portage/wxbase && make 

```

ho modificato nell'ebuild 

```

--with-wxbase-config=/opt/non-portage/wxbase/bin/wx-config \

```

ho emerso l'ebuild e la situazione non cambia stesso e identico errore  :Sad: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Ho provato per curiosità a compilarlo sulla mia macchina,blocca la compilazione

su una funzione di GTK, ho cercato un po sui forum stranieri e bella notizia

non siamo gli unici, alcuni risolvono compilando le wxGTK probabilmente per il 

passaggio al 3.4.4 di recente. 

Su bugzilla invece qualcuno ha scritto che una funzione è stata deprecata nelle

GTK 2.8.8 ecc ecc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118361

Qualcuno ha trovato qualcosa di meglio di 2 chiacchere e niente altro?

----------

## MaTz

ora io ho installato le wxBase 2.6.2 e sto provando a compilare amule (con ./configure e make)

ma cmq ottengo lo stesso un errore. 

Tutto cio' mi sembra strano perche' ho fatto provare ad un amico una compilazione (con ARCHlinux) ed e' andata a buon fine.

Francamente non so piu' a cosa pensare.

----------

## MaTz

allora forse ho capito dove puo' essere l'errore.

ho emerso le wxGTK 2.6.2 (con l'opzione -O) poi ho provato ad emergere amule ed ecco l'errore

```

then mv -f ".deps/amuled-Contact.Tpo" ".deps/amuled-Contact.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/amuled-Contact.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe  -I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-ansi-release-2.6 -I/usr/include/wx-2.6 -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1   -DwxUSE_GUI=0  -I./libs -Ilibs -DAMULE_DAEMON  -march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe  -DUSE_EMBEDDED_CRYPTO -W -Wall -Wshadow -Wundef -O2  -MT amuled-AdunanzA.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/amuled-AdunanzA.Tpo" -c -o amuled-AdunanzA.o `test -f 'AdunanzA.cpp' || echo './'`AdunanzA.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/amuled-AdunanzA.Tpo" ".deps/amuled-AdunanzA.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/amuled-AdunanzA.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from AdunanzA.cpp:18:

IPFilter.h:168:5: warning: "__DEBUG__" is not defined

if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe  -I/usr/lib/wx/include/base-ansi-release-2.6 -I/usr/include/wx-2.6 -DwxUSE_GUI=0 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGE_FILES -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE=1   -DwxUSE_GUI=0  -I./libs -Ilibs -DAMULE_DAEMON  -march=i686 -msse -mmmx -mfpmath=sse -Os -pipe  -DUSE_EMBEDDED_CRYPTO -W -Wall -Wshadow -Wundef -O2  -MT amuled-RemoteSettings.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/amuled-RemoteSettings.Tpo" -c -o amuled-RemoteSettings.o `test -f 'RemoteSettings.cpp' || echo './'`RemoteSettings.cpp; \

then mv -f ".deps/amuled-RemoteSettings.Tpo" ".deps/amuled-RemoteSettings.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/amuled-RemoteSettings.Tpo"; exit 1; fi

In file included from HTTPDownload.h:33,

                 from RemoteSettings.cpp:4:

GuiEvents.h:157: error: `wxEVT_MULE_NOTIFY_EVENT' was not declared in this 

   scope

GuiEvents.h:157: error: `wxEVT_USER_FIRST' was not declared in this scope

GuiEvents.h:159: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `

   DECLARE_LOCAL_EVENT_TYPE' with no type

GuiEvents.h:159: error: initializer list being treated as compound expression

GuiEvents.h:159: error: syntax error before `:' token

GuiEvents.h:163: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `byte_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:163: error: `value8' was not declared in this scope

GuiEvents.h:164: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `short_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:165: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `long_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:165: error: `value_long' was not declared in this scope

GuiEvents.h:166: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `longlong_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:167: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `string_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:167: error: `value_s' was not declared in this scope

GuiEvents.h:168: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `ptr_value' with no type

GuiEvents.h:168: warning: converting to non-pointer type `int' from NULL

GuiEvents.h:169: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `ptr_aux_value' with no 

   type

GuiEvents.h:169: warning: converting to non-pointer type `int' from NULL

GuiEvents.h:170: error: syntax error before `}' token

GuiEvents.h:172: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of `GUIEvent' with no type

GuiEvents.h: In function `int GUIEvent(GUI_Event_ID, unsigned char, long long 

   unsigned int, wxString)':

GuiEvents.h:172: error: only constructors take base initializers

GuiEvents.h:172: error: `wxEVT_MULE_NOTIFY_EVENT' undeclared (first use this 

   function)

GuiEvents.h:172: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once for 

   each function it appears in.)

GuiEvents.h:172: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

```

ora vediamo ... 

andiamo a modificare l'ebuild e decidiamo di NON patchare ....

risultato?

```

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> net-p2p/amule-2.1.0 merged.

>>> Recording net-p2p/amule in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

E' la patch che e' buggata per quanto riguarda il demone...

Ci sono impazzito sopra   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## MaTz

ecco svelato l'arcano:

quoto le parole di lupz

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo ho anche una cattiva notizia, visto che le modifiche apportate hanno avuto un forte impatto su molte parti interne di amule, in questa versione daemon e gui remota non ho avuto il tempo di rivederli. purtroppo così com'è non funzionano...
> 
> 

 

----------

## MaTz

nuova patch.

ebuild modificato (cambiato semplicemente link)

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-3.8-1.patch.gz

"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc x86"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2

      >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

      stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

      remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

      !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

      if ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 )  && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

            eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of X, remote or amuled"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

      fi

      if use unicode && use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      elif use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk2

      elif use unicode && use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk1 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use unicode && built_with_use x11-libs/wxGTK -X unicode; then

            einfo "wxGTK with unicode and without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase unicode)"

            need-wxwidgets base-unicode

      else

            einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase)"

            need-wxwidgets base

      fi

      if use stats && ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 ); then

            einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

            einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

            einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

      fi

      if use stats && ! built_with_use media-libs/gd jpeg; then

            die "media-libs/gd should be compiled with the jpeg use flag when you have the stats use flag set"

      fi

}

src_unpack () {

   unpack ${A}

         cd ${S}

      epatch ${S}/../amule-adunanza-3.8-1.patch

}

src_compile() {

      local myconf=""

      if use gtk || use gtk2; then

            use stats && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-wxcas

               --enable-alc"

            use remote && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-amule-gui"

      else

            myconf="

               --disable-monolithic

               --disable-amule-gui

               --disable-wxcas

               --disable-alc"

      fi

      econf \

            --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --enable-amulecmd \

            `use_enable debug` \

            `use_enable !debug optimize` \

            `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

            `use_enable nls` \

            `use_enable remote webserver` \

            `use_enable stats cas` \

            `use_enable stats alcc` \

            ${myconf} || die

      # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

      if has_hardened; then

            filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

      fi

      emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

      make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

      if use amuled || use remote; then

         if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

               enewgroup p2p

               enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

         fi

      fi

      if use amuled; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi     

}

```

----------

## wildancer

modificando l'ebuild qui sopra sto cercando di installare il nuovo amule adunanza con patch 3.10-1 ma non va... guardate un po:

L'ebuild

```

 # cat amule-2.1.1.ebuild

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

http://amule-adunanza.marleylandia.com/fedora/patch/amule-adu/amule-adunanza-3.10-1.patch.gz

"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc x86"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2

      >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

      stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

      remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

      !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

      if ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 )  && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

            eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of X, remote or amuled"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

      fi

      if use unicode && use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      elif use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk2

      elif use unicode && use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk1 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use unicode && built_with_use x11-libs/wxGTK -X unicode; then

            einfo "wxGTK with unicode and without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase unicode)"

            need-wxwidgets base-unicode

      else

            einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase)"

            need-wxwidgets base

      fi

      if use stats && ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 ); then

            einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

            einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

            einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

      fi

      if use stats && ! built_with_use media-libs/gd jpeg; then

            die "media-libs/gd should be compiled with the jpeg use flag when you have the stats use flag set"

      fi

}

src_unpack () {

   unpack ${A}

         cd ${S}

      epatch ${S}/../amule-adunanza-3.10-1.patch

}

src_compile() {

      local myconf=""

      if use gtk || use gtk2; then

            use stats && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-wxcas

               --enable-alc"

            use remote && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-amule-gui"

      else

            myconf="

               --disable-monolithic

               --disable-amule-gui

               --disable-wxcas

               --disable-alc"

      fi

      econf \

            --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --enable-amulecmd \

            `use_enable debug` \

            `use_enable !debug optimize` \

            `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

            `use_enable nls` \

            `use_enable remote webserver` \

            `use_enable stats cas` \

            `use_enable stats alcc` \

            ${myconf} || die

      # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

      if has_hardened; then

            filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

      fi

      emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

      make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

      if use amuled || use remote; then

         if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

               enewgroup p2p

               enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

         fi

      fi

      if use amuled; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi

}

```

emergo emule con semplicissime USE

```

# emerge -pv amule

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.1.1  USE="gtk gtk2 nls unicode -amuled -debug -remote -stats" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

```

e mi dà l'errore seguente

```

In file included from amule.cpp:62:

IPFilter.h:168:5: warning: "__DEBUG__" is not defined

In file included from amule.cpp:80:

FriendList.h:63:3: warning: #warning THIS MUST BE MADE PRIVATE AFTER EC IS CODEDamule.cpp:620:1: pasting "LL" and "L"3"" does not give a valid preprocessing token

amule.cpp: In member function `virtual bool CamuleApp::OnInit()':

amule.cpp:620: error: `LL' was not declared in this scope

amule.cpp:620: warning: unused variable 'LL'

amule.cpp: At global scope:

amule.cpp:1207: warning: unused parameter 'new_version'

make[3]: *** [amule-amule.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.1/work/aMule-2.1.1/src'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.1/work/aMule-2.1.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.1/work/aMule-2.1.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

Qualche idea? d'altronde sembrerebbe stabile a sentire il sito www.adunanza.net!

----------

## codadilupo

la domanda é: questa patch a quale versione CVS di amule si applica ?

Coda

----------

## wildancer

si applica alla aMule-2.1.1 ufficiale, non alla cvs

----------

## codadilupo

ok, ma su adunanza.net dicono:

 *Quote:*   

> per applicare la patch eseguire nella cartella dei sorgenti di aMule 2.1.0:
> 
> zcat path/to/amule-adunanza-3.10- 1.patch.gz | patch -p0

 

quindi magari il problema é li' (anche se mi sembra quanto meno difficile che una patch non dia errori di patching se applicata al sorgente sbagliato).

Coda

----------

## neon

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ok, ma su adunanza.net dicono:
> 
>  *Quote:*   per applicare la patch eseguire nella cartella dei sorgenti di aMule 2.1.0:
> 
> zcat path/to/amule-adunanza-3.10- 1.patch.gz | patch -p0 
> ...

 

Per quello ho inviato una segnalazione sul loro forum, sembra essere la 2.1.1 la vers a cui applicare la patch.

wildancer: ti consiglio di compilarlo prima a mano e poi di creare un ebuild.

altra cosa, sul sito di amule consigliano di usare le wxGTK 2.6.3 e dato che fino a qualche giorno fa non erano in portage controlla di avere quelle installate.

edit: http://adunanza.net/forum/showthread.php?t=31433

 *Quote:*   

> soluzione: in amule.cpp alla riga 620 sostituire
> 
> wxString newMule(wxT(ADU_VER));
> 
> con
> ...

 

poi ci sono altri errori, sempre nello stesso thread postano un altra patch.

----------

## unz

Io ho "risolto" usando l'altra patch segnalata e cambiando a mano quel valore [quindi continuando l'installazione nella tmp di portage]. 

Uso wxgtk 2.6.2 ... e funziona. 

A breve uscirà una patch a prova di errore.

----------

## neon

 *unz wrote:*   

> Uso wxgtk 2.6.2 ... e funziona.

 

Io con la vecchia 3.8 con le wxgtk 2.6.2 trovavo il programma crashato dopo qualche ora, da quando ho aggiornato alle 2.6.3 non e' piu' successo. Magari e' solo un mio caso sfigato  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

 *unz wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> A breve uscirà una patch a prova di errore.

 

Speriamo! Di solito sono scheggie, purtroppo non trovo la vecchia patch ed ho reinstallato da poco... per ora amule normale è lentissimo, e a mano come hai fatto tu non mi trova le wxwqualcosa   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi ariciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha notizia di coloro i quali si occupano della patch adunanza, ho una butta sensazione avendo visto questo e soprattutto se tante volte è in previsione una patch per amule 2.1.2!

----------

## Peach

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ariciao a tutti, vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha notizia di coloro i quali si occupano della patch adunanza, ho una butta sensazione avendo visto questo e soprattutto se tante volte è in previsione una patch per amule 2.1.2!

 

mi accodo alla richiesta  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

che io sappia lupz è passato direttamente nel team di adunanza.net, per cui immagino che non aggiorni piu' il blog, visto che non è piu' un fork, il suo lavoro.

Coda

----------

## dark_knight

Salve a tutti.

Il mio problema del giorno (sto settando un sistemino Gentoo da tempo, quindi ogni giorno mi scontro con piccoli problemi che basta risolvere una volta sola) è questo: usare Emule Adunanza (www.adunanza.net) compilandolo da sorgente.

Potrei usare la versione binaria dal sito ufficiale, ma non sarebbe nella filosofia di "compilazione totale" tipica della distro che usiamo, no?  :Razz: 

Dunque, ho trovato questi due popolatissimi thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273362-highlight-adunanza.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350384-highlight-adunanza.html

ma tra pagine di link non validi e codici sorgenti non ci ho capito molto...

Qualche anima gentile avrebbe voglia di spiegare a grandi linee cosa dovrei fare (anche segnalandomi un link valido, con dei codici sorgente aggiornati però  :Wink:  )? Nel forum ufficiale di Adunanza un utente mi ha parlato di "Portage overlay", ma quest'informazione non ha migliorato di molto la situazione  :Sad: 

Grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> Dunque, ho trovato questi due popolatissimi thread
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273362-highlight-adunanza.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350384-highlight-adunanza.html
> ...

 

Ho fatto il merge con il thread piú "corposo" dei due che hai linkato. Questo perché oggi tu hai trovato due thread di pagine link e sorgenti, tra un mese arriverá qualcun'altro e, facendo la stessa ricerca ne troverá tre (i due citati e il tuo). Tra due mesi quattro e via dicendo.

 *Quote:*   

> Nel forum ufficiale di Adunanza un utente mi ha parlato di "Portage overlay", ma quest'informazione non ha migliorato di molto la situazione 

 

Giá letto l'apposita sezione del manuale?

----------

## dark_knight

OK, letta la sezione del manuale sul Portage Overlays: creerò dunque /usr/local/portage e setterò PORTDIR_OVERLAY in /etc/make.conf . Ma poi? In questo thread si parla di un file ebuild che dovrebbe patchare i sorgenti originali (quello che vedo aggiornato di frequente), ma cosa dovrei farmene di questo sorgente?

Leggendo l'inizio di questo messaggio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3016889.html#3016889

mi sono fatto un'idea di quali comandi dovrei andare a digitare... ma:

1) quando avviene l'azione di patching? quando interviene, quindi, la patch che ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale?

2) dove devo creare quel file dell'ebuild? con quale nome?

3) devo ripetere manualmente tutti i passaggi (a parte quello di patching, che mi sembra scontato) ad ogni aggiornamento dei sorgenti dell'amule ufficiale e/o di amule adunanza?

E cmq siamo sicuri che un thread in più con un messaggio di semplici spiegazioni sia peggio di un thread in meno, ma molto confuso?  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *dark_knight wrote:*   

> 1) quando avviene l'azione di patching? quando interviene, quindi, la patch che ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale?

 

Se l'ebuild é fatto bene fa tutto lui

 *Quote:*   

> 2) dove devo creare quel file dell'ebuild? con quale nome?

 

qualcosa tipo: $PORTDIR_OVERLAY/net-p2p/amule/amule-X.Y.ebuild

 *Quote:*   

> 3) devo ripetere manualmente tutti i passaggi (a parte quello di patching, che mi sembra scontato) ad ogni aggiornamento dei sorgenti dell'amule ufficiale e/o di amule adunanza?

 

devi mettere il nuovo ebuild nell'overlay e fare l'aggiornamento.

 *Quote:*   

> E cmq siamo sicuri che un thread in più con un messaggio di semplici spiegazioni sia peggio di un thread in meno, ma molto confuso? 

 

In questo caso si parla di informazioni frammentate. Tu sei sicuro che chi ha scritto in questo thread ha voglia e tempo di ripetre ogni volta che qualcuno apre un thread nuovo?

Se qualcuno si offre per rimettere insieme le informazioni e aprire un thread di semplici ma complete spiegazioni faccia pure e questo confusionario thread sará chiuso  :Wink: 

----------

## dark_knight

Va bene, nel caso vada tutto bene mi offro di farlo io stesso allora  :Razz: , proprio perchè la frammentazione (ed il mondo Windows insegna  :Razz: ) non fa tanto bene...

Ma non testerò il tutto prima di domani, quando spero avrò abbastanza neuroni accesi contemporaneamente  :Smile: 

Grazie delle conferme

----------

## dark_knight

Il problema principale è che il link per scaricare la patch è in questa forma:

http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?75

dovrei quindi rinominare il file da

```
request.php?75
```

in qualcosa tipo

```
amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch.gz
```

Per ora ho risolto hostando la patch su un mio sito, e modificando questa funzione:

```
src_unpack () {

   unpack ${A}

         cd ${S}

      #epatch ${S}/../amule-adunanza-3.10-1.patch <-- versione vecchio ebuild

        patch -p0 <${S}/../amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch

}

```

Suggerimenti sul comando da inserire in quella funzione?  :Wink: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ma xche ... firefox non ti fa correttamente il Dl del file amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch.gz?

io ho provato e funziona correttamente, senza rinominare nulla

----------

## dark_knight

No, no... con Firefox funziona a meraviglia... il problema è che il download attraverso emerge sembra non riconoscere questa riga dell'header HTTP:

```
content-disposition: attachment; filename="amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch.gz"
```

(che magari non è standard, non lo conosco  :Wink:  ), quindi salva il file come "request.php?75", che è il nome del file che ha richiesto...

----------

## GabrieleB

A me fa qualcosa di diverso:

ho usato l'ebuild postato da wildancer. Tutto si compila a meraviglia, amule patchato parte, ma dopo qualche secondo crasha con:

```
Current version is: aMule 2.1.1 AdunanzA using wxGTK2 v2.6.2

Running on: Linux 2.6.16-gentoo-r13 i686

[2] ?? in amule [0x806d546]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7aa5d96]

[4] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[5] ?? in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0 [0xb7c4b045]

[6] ?? in /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb7408f6b]

[7] ?? in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0xb730ad1f]

[8] g_main_context_dispatch in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0xb72e34e4]

[9] ?? in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0xb72e4ea4]

[10] g_main_loop_run in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0[0xb72e51ca]

[11] gtk_main in /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0[0xb75994a3]

[12] wxEventLoop::Run() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0[0xb7c48bc8]

[13] wxAppBase::MainLoop() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0[0xb7cd75f3]

[14] wxAppBase::OnRun() in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0[0xb7cd7762]

[15] wxEntry(int&, char**) in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7a38962]

[16] ?? in amule [0x8123a5e]

[17] __libc_start_main in /lib/libc.so.6[0xb777ef14]

[18] wxAppBase::Dispatch() in amule[0x8067b81]

```

My own 0.02 problem.

----------

## dark_knight

Sicuro di aver patchato la giusta versione? Non ricordo se qui o sul sito ufficiale, ma ricordo di aver letto di un problema simile...

----------

## klaimath

 *fabius wrote:*   

> Il problema è che se hai il portage aggiornato (ovvero è già presenta amule >=2.0.1) hanno cambiato molte cose per le wxGTK. L'ebuild che stai tentando di usare (che non è ufficiale) penso si affidi ad una struttura precedente di portage (in particolare le eclass).
> 
> Per eseguire il digest, ad esempio dalla root dell'amministratore:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ciao mi potresti dare un qualche link dove posse leggere cosa hanno cambiato in wxGTK dato cge non riesco a compilarlo perchè vuole delle flag che OVVIAMENTE sono settate ma è come se non ci fossero ?

ho provato anche 

```

USE="flag_che_vuole_lui" emerge wxGTK 

```

ma nada

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## randomaze

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> ciao mi potresti dare un qualche link dove posse leggere cosa hanno cambiato in wxGTK dato cge non riesco a compilarlo perchè vuole delle flag che OVVIAMENTE sono settate ma è come se non ci fossero ?

 

Di quali flag parli? Perché dici che le vuole? Cosa dice emerge -pv wxGTK?

----------

## klaimath

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*   ciao mi potresti dare un qualche link dove posse leggere cosa hanno cambiato in wxGTK dato cge non riesco a compilarlo perchè vuole delle flag che OVVIAMENTE sono settate ma è come se non ci fossero ? 
> 
> Di quali flag parli? Perché dici che le vuole? Cosa dice emerge -pv wxGTK?

 

edito: compilazione wxGTK risolta, era solamente risparito il link alla libGL.so.1.2

ciao e grazie

----------

## tizio

salve a tutti!

volevo provare a usare amule adunanza e mi son letto il thread... 

ho visto però che gli ultimi ebuild postati si riferiscono a versioni di amule e di patch piuttosto vecchie...

io ho scaricato dal sito la patch amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch.gz... e uso amule 2.1.2

potreste dirmi dove scaricare un ebuild aggiornato?

e la patch la applica lui vero? ma devo prima ungizipparlo? e dove devo metterlo?

grazie a tutti

----------

## tizio

sto provando a installare l'ultimo ebuild trovato in questo thread...

purtroppo fallisce quasi subito con il seguente messaggio:

```

 * wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

purtroppo io non trovo la flag wxgtk1 nel pacchetto wxGTK

ho provato a mettere anche il 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.3.3  USE="X gnome opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -joystick -odbc" 0 kB

(a proposito... è veramente necessario?)

ma cambia nulla

----------

## daniel979

ciao io uso l'ebuild che ho trovato sul sito di adunanza e mi va abbastanza bene

uso amule 2.1.3 e nel compilarlo ho disattivato la use flag unicode e attivato la gtk2

ciao

```

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.amule.org/"

SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2

http://www.dottout.com/files/amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc x86"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk gtk2 nls remote stats unicode"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2

      >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

      stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

      remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

      !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

      if ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 )  && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

            eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of X, remote or amuled"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

      fi

      if use unicode && use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      elif use gtk2; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk2

      elif use unicode && use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk1 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk

      elif use unicode && built_with_use x11-libs/wxGTK -X unicode; then

            einfo "wxGTK with unicode and without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase unicode)"

            need-wxwidgets base-unicode

      else

            einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            einfo "(wxbase)"

            need-wxwidgets base

      fi

      if use stats && ( ! use gtk || ! use gtk2 ); then

            einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

            einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

            einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

      fi

      if use stats && ! built_with_use media-libs/gd jpeg; then

            die "media-libs/gd should be compiled with the jpeg use flag when you have the stats use flag set"

      fi

}

src_unpack () {

   unpack ${A}

         cd ${S}

      epatch ${S}/../amuleadunanza3.11b1.patch

}

src_compile() {

      local myconf=""

      if use gtk || use gtk2; then

            use stats && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-wxcas

               --enable-alc"

            use remote && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-amule-gui"

      else

            myconf="

               --disable-monolithic

               --disable-amule-gui

               --disable-wxcas

               --disable-alc"

      fi

      econf \

            --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --disable-amulecmd \

            `use_enable debug` \

            `use_enable !debug optimize` \

            `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

            `use_enable nls` \

            `use_enable remote webserver` \

            `use_enable stats cas` \

            `use_enable stats alcc` \

            ${myconf} || die

      # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

      if has_hardened; then

            filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

      fi

      emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

      make DESTDIR=${D} install || die

      if use amuled || use remote; then

         if ! id p2p >/dev/null; then

               enewgroup p2p

               enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

         fi

      fi

      if use amuled; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi    

}

```

----------

## tizio

intanto grazie...

la provo subito e poi ti faccio sapere

quale versione di wxGTK usi?

----------

## daniel979

 *tizio wrote:*   

> intanto grazie...
> 
> la provo subito e poi ti faccio sapere
> 
> quale versione di wxGTK usi?

 

x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1

----------

## tizio

funziona!

grazie mille!!

----------

## Sephirot

salve

scusate se riesumo questo post, ma ho un problema nell'emergere amule, in pratica l'errore e' questo:

```
make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/work/aMule-2.1.3/po'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/work/aMule-2.1.3'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/work/aMule-2.1.3'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `install-exec-am'.

test -z "/usr/share/pixmaps" || mkdir -p -- "/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/image/                                                       

/usr/share/pixmaps"

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'amule.xpm' '/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/image//usr/sha                                                       

re/pixmaps/amule.xpm'

test -z "/usr/share/applications" || mkdir -p -- "/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/i                                                       

mage//usr/share/applications"

 /bin/install -c -m 644 'amule.desktop' '/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/image//usr                                                       

/share/applications/amule.desktop'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/work/aMule-2.1.3'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/amule-2.1.3/work/aMule-2.1.3'

id: p2p: No such user

 * 'enewgroup()' called from 'install()' which is not a pkg_* function.

 * Package fails at QA and at life.  Please file a bug.

!!! ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  amule-2.1.3.ebuild, line 116:   Called enewgroup 'p2p'

  eutils.eclass, line 655:   Called die

!!! Bad package!  enewgroup is only for use in pkg_* functions!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel                                                       

evant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'
```

sto usando l'ultima ebuild postata e wxGTK 2.6.2-r1

----------

## gutter

Credo che il problema sia questo:

```
id: p2p: No such user 
```

----------

## metv

ciao a tutti.

io non ho problemi di compilazione però non riesco ad avere una versione stabile. A voi quanto tempo passa prima dell'inesorabile crash?

visto che diversi dicono di essere molto stabili ho pensato fosse un prob di gcc, ho quindi emerso gcc 3.3.6 e ho ricompilato amule (+debug +gtk2 -unicode) così come wxGTK 2.6.2. Successivamente ho riselezionato gcc 4.1 (con gcc-config).

Come mi aspettavo non è ancora stabile. Quello che non capisco è come mai nel backtrace compaia di nuovo gcc-4.1.1.

Dove sbaglio?

M@

PS: questo è un esempio di backtrace:

----------------------------=| BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: |=----------------------------

Current version is: aMule 2.1.3 AdunanzA using wxGTK2 v2.6.2

Running on: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686

[2] ?? in amule [0x807369b]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7a9c196]

[4] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[5] ?? in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1 [0xb788f8ab]

[6] _Unwind_Backtrace in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1[0xb788ff72]

[7] backtrace in /lib/libc.so.6[0xb783930f]

[8] ?? in amule [0x8223318]

[9] ?? in amule [0x8223fbe]

[10] ?? in amule [0x807369b]

[11] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7a9c196]

[12] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[13] ?? in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1 [0xb788f8ab]

[14] _Unwind_Backtrace in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1[0xb788ff72]

[15] backtrace in /lib/libc.so.6[0xb783930f]

[16] ?? in amule [0x8223318]

[17] ?? in amule [0x8223fbe]

[18] ?? in amule [0x807369b]

[19] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7a9c196]

[20] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[21] ?? in /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libgcc_s.so.1 [0xb788f8ab]

----------

## Sephirot

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema sia questo:
> 
> ```
> id: p2p: No such user 
> ```
> ...

 

Non capisco: non riesce a creare l'utente e il gruppo p2p?

----------

## GabrieleB

Per i crash, provate a rimuovere la limitazione di banda. Provare per credere !

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Credo che il problema sia questo:
> 
> ```
> id: p2p: No such user 
> ```
> ...

 

A me e' successa la stessa cosa ed ho creato gruppo e utente a mano   :Very Happy:   non sara' carino ma non sapevo come altro fare ed ha funzionato  :Embarassed: 

P.s. Io non ho limitazioni di banda e in effetti non lamento crash ( incrociare tutti i ditiiiiii please   :Laughing:  )

----------

## metv

come fai a togliere limiti di banda su amule 2.1.3?

non esiste un check "band limit", ma solo una casella dove si digita il valore desiderato...

io l'ho impostato così: 

DL 750KB/s

UL 15KB/s (per non saturare l'upload e continuare a navigare...)

ciao, m@

----------

## Sephirot

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

>  *Sephirot wrote:*    *gutter wrote:*   Credo che il problema sia questo:
> 
> ```
> id: p2p: No such user 
> ```
> ...

 

come immaginavo... infatti ora funziona!

grazie mille!

come non detto, funziona ma quando mi connetto non dura neanche 10 sec prima di crashare.

```
----------------------------=| BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: |=----------------------------

Current version is: aMule 2.1.3 AdunanzA using wxGTK2 v2.6.2

Running on: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686

[2] ?? in amule [0x806bba1]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.6.so.0[0xb7aaf401]

[4] ?? in [0xffffe420]

[5] ?? in /usr/lib/libwx_gtk2_core-2.6.so.0 [0xb7c028ad]

[6] ?? in /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 [0xb74a82ec]

[7] ?? in /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 [0xb73b5165]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> come non detto, funziona ma quando mi connetto non dura neanche 10 sec prima di crashare.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Uhmmmm io non sono una maCa, ma gironzolando sul forum ho letto che ci sono un po'  di problemi legati alle USE, prova a controllare le tue... io ho installato 

```
x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1  USE="X opengl sdl unicode -debug -doc -gnome -joystick -odbc"
```

Ok incrociamo i diti anche per te   :Wink: 

----------

## Sephirot

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhmmmm io non sono una maCa, ma gironzolando sul forum ho letto che ci sono un po'  di problemi legati alle USE, prova a controllare le tue... io ho installato 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

va meglio di prima, pero' crasha ancora ogni tanto.

grazie mille cmq  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## metv

dopo aver tollerato per un sacco i riavvii di aMule oggi mi sono deciso a cercare un rimedio e dopo 3 ore di ricerche e tentativi ho raggiunto un buon risultato (oltre ad aver imparato un pò di cose..)

Fondamentalmente mi è parso di capire che i crash sul mio sistema erano questi: 

1. Bad file descriptor

2. wxFatalSignalHandler

-Per il primo ho capito che era necessario aumentare il numero massimo di file apribili contemporaneamente. Ho risolto così:

ulimit -n #valore attualmente impostato

modificare il file /etc/security/limits.conf aggiungendo in fondo le seguenti due righe: 

(gli asterischi sono necessari per elevare questo parametro a tutti gli utenti)

* soft nofile 4096

* hard nofile 8192

al riavvio il parametro viene aggiornato.

-Per il secondo ho trovato un vecchio bug delle wxGTK con relativa patch che è stata inserita nel portage con la versione 2.6.2-r1. La cosa strana è che la patch presente in portage è differente rispetto alla patch che risolveva il bug secondo quanto riportato a suo tempo. Ho risolto ricompilando wxGTK con la patch di allora. 

Il seguente file (http://metv.altervista.org/intl.cpp.diff) va copiato nella directory

/usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/files

dopo va eseguito il seguente comando

ebuild /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/wxGTK-2.6.2-r1.ebuild digest

Fatto questo bisogna ricompilare wxGTK e amule (con le flag +gtk2 +unicode)

USE="unicode gtk2" emerge wxGTK amule

sul mio pc è da 5 ore che amule scarica senza problemi...

Se dovessero persistere problemi il mio prossimo tentativo sarà di cambiare le opzioni del compilatore gcc 4.1.1 da -O2 a -O1 perchè ho notato che durante la compilazione da un warning relativo al type punning (non mi dilungo sullo spiegarvi cosa sia, esiste google)

Un'altra cosa che on riuscivo a far funzionare era quella di impostare correttamente i diritti sui file scaricati. Nonstatnte nelle opzioni impostassi 666 per i file questo non avveniva mai. Ho risolto impostando umask a 000, quindi ora lancio aMule col seguente comando:

umask 000 && amule

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto, ciao a tutti

M@

PS: sono consapevole che la soluzione proposta per la patch di wxGTK non è corretta e che bisognerebbe usare il portage overlay, ma ho provato a copiarlo nell'overlay e fare il digest da li, ma all'inizio della compilazione dà un errore. Facendo come ho descritto nessun problema..

----------

## randomaze

 *metv wrote:*   

> dopo aver tollerato per un sacco i riavvii di aMule oggi mi sono deciso a cercare un rimedio e dopo 3 ore di ricerche e tentativi ho raggiunto un buon risultato (oltre ad aver imparato un pò di cose..)

 

Domanda: stai parlando di amule "standard" o della versione Adunanza? Perché a leggere il post sembra la versione standard, mentre il topic tratta la versione patchata....

----------

## metv

non ho specificato che era la mod adunanza perchè il mio post era riferito alla wxGTK

cmq: aMule Adunanza 3.11b (basata sulla 2.1.3) compilata con l'ebuild di www.adunanza.net e wxGTK 2.6.2-r1 del portage patchata come descritto

M@

PS: da ieri sera amule scarica senza intoppi...

----------

## GabrieleB

 *metv wrote:*   

> come fai a togliere limiti di banda su amule 2.1.3?
> 
> non esiste un check "band limit", ma solo una casella dove si digita il valore desiderato...
> 
> 

 

mettici 0 (zero)

----------

## Luk4

Ho letto tutto il 3d, ma non mi e' chiara una cosa...

allo stato attuale e' possibile installare amule-adunanza senza X, da usare su un server?

e se si hanno problemi di instabilita'?

----------

## Luk4

sono riuscito a installare amule patchato senza X, con non poche fatiche...ora pero' nel connettermi alla rete edk nessun problema, mentre kad rimane permanentemente su "disconnected"...vi prego, datemi qualche indizio!

----------

## Imp.Avgvstvs

 *Luk4 wrote:*   

> sono riuscito a installare amule patchato senza X, con non poche fatiche...ora pero' nel connettermi alla rete edk nessun problema, mentre kad rimane permanentemente su "disconnected"...vi prego, datemi qualche indizio!

 

Ciao, scusami, sei riuscito ad installare la versione CVS senza X o la versione 2.1.3 standard presente nel portage ?

Io ho problemi nel compilare la versione cvs, non amule adunanza, tramite portage, usando gli use flag -remote -remote-gui mi va, se li abilito invece si pianta durante la compilazione mentre cerca una fantomatica libreria dc.h delle wxWidgets che pero' sono installate (diciamo le wxBase visto che anche quello le ho compilate  senza il supporto per X). Ho l'impressione che per compilare la versione CVS ci voglia perforza il supporto X.

Vediamo se c'e' qualcuno nella mia stessa situazione.

Grazie.

----------

## Onip

beh, remote-gui ha l'effetto di compilare l'interfaccia grafica di aMule che permette di connettersi ad un demone (locale o remoto). Logico che se la abiliti avrai bisogno delle wx con il supporto a X...

----------

## Imp.Avgvstvs

Grazie per la risposta, ora sto provando solo con remote, che a quanto capisco si riferisce ad amulecmd. Vediamo come va.

Tieni prensente pero' che la versione 2.1.3 di amule ufficiale presente in portage l'ho installata con la use flag remote-gui in maniera che amule mi gira in versione demone e l'interfaccia grafica la uso su un'altra macchina per collegarmi al demone.

----------

## Imp.Avgvstvs

Niente da fare, cerca sempre questa fantomatica libreria dc.h   :Confused: 

----------

## flocchini

 *metv wrote:*   

> dopo aver tollerato per un sacco i riavvii di aMule oggi mi sono deciso a cercare un rimedio e dopo 3 ore di ricerche e tentativi ho raggiunto un buon risultato (oltre ad aver imparato un pò di cose..)
> 
> Fondamentalmente mi è parso di capire che i crash sul mio sistema erano questi: 
> 
> 1. Bad file descriptor
> ...

 

Grandissimo!... Hai idea per quanto tempo il problema 2 mi abbia attanagliato? Ero arrivato a mettere in cron uno script che rilanciava amule se non trovava il processo, avevo spulciato tutto lo spulciabile senza mai trovare soluzione... Vattelappesca che i manteiner di gentoo ci propinano una patch farlocca :p Grazie davvero, e' 48h che amule non crasha  :Wink: 

----------

## x-dd

Io ho installato Emule-adunanza con wine, i crash sono meno di Amule-adunanza ed è molto più veloce.

Mia esperienza personale.

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

ma quindi al momento e' disponibile solo una patch per amule 2.1.3, che  e' ancora ~?

Da me l'ultima versione (appena aggiornata) e' la 2.1.2...c'e' da qualche parte l'ebuild?

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## kireime

Se può essere utile, io ho seguito questa guida e funziona tutto abbastanza bene

http://www.adunanza.net/forum/showthread.php?p=425419

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *metv wrote:*   

> dopo aver tollerato per un sacco i riavvii di aMule oggi mi sono deciso a cercare un rimedio e dopo 3 ore di ricerche e tentativi ho raggiunto un buon risultato (oltre ad aver imparato un pò di cose..)
> 
> Fondamentalmente mi è parso di capire che i crash sul mio sistema erano questi: 
> 
> 1. Bad file descriptor
> ...

 

sul mio invece crasha ancora senza problemi pur avendo seguito tutte le tue modifiche. ora sto provando a ricompilare senza unicode e con debug. prima crashava *sempre* adesso, dopo le tue modifiche, solo se chiudo tutte le finestre di ricerca. Può essere la patch alle wxGTK?Inoltre io non ho la flag gtk2 ma solo gtk. è normale? amule-adu-3.11 e sto usando l'ebuild di teknux. volete che lo posto? tu che ebuild usi?

 *metv wrote:*   

> PS: sono consapevole che la soluzione proposta per la patch di wxGTK non è corretta e che bisognerebbe usare il portage overlay, ma ho provato a copiarlo nell'overlay e fare il digest da li, ma all'inizio della compilazione dà un errore. Facendo come ho descritto nessun problema..

 

La patch che ho inserito nella cartella /files andrà persa dopo un sync oppure va persa solo all'aggiornamento delle wxGTK?

----------

## flocchini

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sul mio invece crasha ancora senza problemi pur avendo seguito tutte le tue modifiche. ora sto provando a ricompilare senza unicode e con debug. prima crashava *sempre* adesso, dopo le tue modifiche, solo se chiudo tutte le finestre di ricerca. Può essere la patch alle wxGTK?Inoltre io non ho la flag gtk2 ma solo gtk. è normale? amule-adu-3.11 e sto usando l'ebuild di teknux. volete che lo posto? tu che ebuild usi?

 

se non erro quello e' proprio un probl di amule e non possiamo farci nulla... Io nel frattempo mi sono convertito a wine+adunanza e ho meno crash e molta piu' velocita'. Stilisticamente fa schifo, ma tant'e'...

----------

## ^Stefano^

ok ho capito. per quello non ci posso fare nulla, ma per il fatto che le mie use sono diverse dalle vostre? cioè, io ho gtk invece che gtk2 e uso l'ebuild di teknux. ha qualche problema nel download del pkg però va. ve lo posto:

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.1.3.ebuild,v 1.2 2006/09/07 22:29:35 sekretarz Exp $

inherit eutils flag-o-matic wxwidgets

MY_P=${P/m/M}

S=${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}

DESCRIPTION="aMule, the all-platform eMule p2p client for FastWeb users"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.adunanza.net"

#SRC_URI="mirror://sourceforge/${PN}/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

#SRC_URI="http://www.adunanza.net/request.php?80"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE="amuled debug gtk nls remote stats unicode"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.0

      >=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1

      stats? ( >=media-libs/gd-2.0.26 )

      remote? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.0 )

      !net-p2p/xmule"

pkg_setup() {

   #   exec mv /usr/portage/distfiles/amule-3.11b.tar.bz2 /usr/portage/distfiles/${PN}-3.11b.tar.bz2

      export WX_GTK_VER="2.6"

      if ! use gtk && ! use remote && ! use amuled; then

            eerror ""

            eerror "You have to specify at least one of gtk, remote or amuled"

            eerror "USE flag to build amule."

            eerror ""

            die "Invalid USE flag set"

      fi

      if use unicode && use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets unicode

      elif use gtk; then

            einfo "wxGTK with gtk2 support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets gtk2

      elif use unicode; then

            einfo "wxGTK with unicode and without X support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets base-unicode

      else

            einfo "wxGTK without X support will be used"

            need-wxwidgets base

      fi

      if use stats && ! use gtk; then

            einfo "Note: You would need both the gtk and stats USE flags"

            einfo "to compile aMule Statistics GUI."

            einfo "I will now compile console versions only."

      fi

      if use stats && ! built_with_use media-libs/gd jpeg; then

            die "media-libs/gd should be compiled with the jpeg use flag when you have the stats use flag set"

      fi

}

pkg_preinst() {

   if use amuled || use remote; then

      enewgroup p2p

      enewuser p2p -1 -1 /home/p2p p2p

   fi

}

src_unpack() {

   exec tar xfj /usr/portage/distfiles/amule-3.11b.tar.bz2 -C ${WORKDIR}

}

src_compile() {

      cd $WORKDIR/aMuleAdu-3.11b

      local myconf=""

      if use gtk ; then

            use stats && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-wxcas

               --enable-alc"

            use remote && myconf="${myconf}

               --enable-amule-gui"

      else

            myconf="

               --disable-monolithic

               --disable-amule-gui

               --disable-wxcas

               --disable-alc"

      fi

      econf \

            --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --with-wxbase-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

            --enable-amulecmd \

            `use_enable debug` \

            `use_enable !debug optimize` \

            `use_enable amuled amule-daemon` \

            `use_enable nls` \

            `use_enable remote webserver` \

            `use_enable stats cas` \

            `use_enable stats alcc` \

            ${myconf} || die

      # we filter ssp until bug #74457 is closed to build on hardened

      if has_hardened; then

            filter-flags -fstack-protector -fstack-protector-all

      fi

      emake -j1 || die

}

src_install() {

      cd $WORKDIR/aMuleAdu-3.11b

      emake install DESTDIR=${D} || die   

      if use amuled; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuled.confd amuled

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuled.initd amuled

      fi

      if use remote; then

            insinto /etc/conf.d; newins ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.confd amuleweb

            exeinto /etc/init.d; newexe ${FILESDIR}/amuleweb.initd amuleweb

      fi

}

```

Che ne dite? dovrei cambiare ebuild?

----------

## flocchini

ma non penso sia un problema, compili solo con librerie diverse

----------

## noppy

apparte il problema del crash quando si chiudono tutte le finestre di ricerca non ho riscontrato altri problemi , tra l'altro da me è tutto compilato a 64bit , sinceramente usare wine per adunanza mi pare uno spreco di spazio disco e processore (oltre a dovermi compilare wine e dipendenze)

----------

## ^Stefano^

niente a me continua ancora a crashare:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/include/g++-v4/debug/safe_iterator.h:454:

    error: attempt to compare a singular iterator to a past-the-end iterator    

    .

Objects involved in the operation:

iterator "lhs" @ 0x0x7fffab17e800 {

type = N11__gnu_debug14_Safe_iteratorIN10__gnu_norm14_List_iteratorIP13CUpDownClientEEN15__gnu_debug_def4listIS4_SaIS4_EEEEE (mutable iterator);

  state = singular;

  references sequence with type `N15__gnu_debug_def4listIP13CUpDownClientSaIS2_EEE' @ 0x0x7fffab17e800

}

iterator "rhs" @ 0x0x7fffab17e830 {

type = N11__gnu_debug14_Safe_iteratorIN10__gnu_norm14_List_iteratorIP13CUpDownClientEEN15__gnu_debug_def4listIS4_SaIS4_EEEEE (mutable iterator);

  state = past-the-end;

  references sequence with type `N15__gnu_debug_def4listIP13CUpDownClientSaIS2_EEE' @ 0x0x7fffab17e830

}

Abortito

```

Penso che proverò l'altro ebuild

----------

## Peach

appropò... qualcuno sa già se si sta lavorando sulla 2.2 per adunanza?

----------

## ^Stefano^

Nada, anche usando l'ebuild postato nella pagine indietro da non ricordo chi, non va. crasha proprio come prima. Anche seguendo le modifiche di metv, e usando due ebuild differenti,non ho ottenuto nulla. L'errore è sempre quello che ho inserito nel post sopra.

----------

## flocchini

 *noppy wrote:*   

> apparte il problema del crash quando si chiudono tutte le finestre di ricerca non ho riscontrato altri problemi , tra l'altro da me è tutto compilato a 64bit , sinceramente usare wine per adunanza mi pare uno spreco di spazio disco e processore (oltre a dovermi compilare wine e dipendenze)

 

hai perfettamente ragione, sulla carta pero', anche io la pensavo come te. Prova in pratica e vedrai che ti ricrederai. E in ogni caso a livello di occupazione di cpu non ho notato grandissime differenze a parita' di traffico, nulla di grave a meno che la macchina nn sia cn l'acqua alla gola  :Wink: 

----------

## hilbertAx

Confermo, seguendo la presente guida:

http://www.adunanza.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40595

anche io sono riuscito a compilare Adunanza e funziona abbastanza bene, pur considerato che e' tutto a 64 bit (ho un athlon 64 X2).

La cosa strana e' pero' che non riesco a vedere le scritte (ad es. i server o gli elenchi di files) a meno di non cliccarvi sopra, allora si evidenziano e posso leggerle. E' come se il colore del testo fosse bianco, su sfondo bianco.

Non e' grave ma e' noioso, qualcuno ha idea di come mi sono cacciato in questo pasticcio?

Ho compilato con le flag gtk e gtk2 e avevo installato anche x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt, puo' centrare qualcosa?

Rpovero' a fare l'unmerge di quest'ultimo.

----------

## noppy

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  *noppy wrote:*   apparte il problema del crash quando si chiudono tutte le finestre di ricerca non ho riscontrato altri problemi , tra l'altro da me è tutto compilato a 64bit , sinceramente usare wine per adunanza mi pare uno spreco di spazio disco e processore (oltre a dovermi compilare wine e dipendenze) 
> 
> hai perfettamente ragione, sulla carta pero', anche io la pensavo come te. Prova in pratica e vedrai che ti ricrederai. E in ogni caso a livello di occupazione di cpu non ho notato grandissime differenze a parita' di traffico, nulla di grave a meno che la macchina nn sia cn l'acqua alla gola 

 

io non noto differenze , upload a 700-800 K (limite da me imposto 881 , 2/3 della banda) con blocchi a 64 K , download per ora sono arrivato a 800 K , perio' non vedo differenze (forse scaricando qualcosa di piu' "comune" noterei peggioramenti   :Confused:  ) , l'unica vera differenza e' che la versione x win ha il wizard x la configurazione mentre sotto linux devi modificare i paraametri a manina

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi è uscito il nuovo adunanza da un bel po! I sorgenti sono qui: http://adurepo.altervista.org/adu-lastest.tgz

Non c'è nulla sul sito ufficiale perche ora quelli hanno tutti ubuntu e aggiornando il deb nel repository non hanno bisogno di aggiornare la sezione download... :/ Fatto sta che sono riuscito ad installarlo e finalmente vedo anche la nuova sottorete 28.* in kad, notevole aumento di velocità dato che sono quelli che gia stanno a 20 mega... cmq, l'ebuild è scritto malissimo essendo un riadattamento del precedente e seppur compila mi da un bel po di errori.

Qualcuno è capace di scriverne uno, o conoscete un howto in grado di spiegare come vanno scritti quest benedetti script?

----------

## darkscreamer

Ciao a tutti.

Quando provo ad installare amule ho un errore "strano". Vediamo un po' dove ho sbagliato  :Razz:  .

Innanzitutto, ho dato il comando

```
svn co http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk /usr/local/portage/
```

poi ho installato wxGTK 2.8.6 in questo modo:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/

ebuild wxGTK-2.8.6.ebuild digest

emerge wxGTK
```

Fin qui tutto ok, wxGTK si è lasciato installare senza darmi problemi. A questo punto, per installare amule vado nella cartella amule del portage locale e faccio:

```
ebuild amule-2.2.0_pre20071011.ebuild digest

USE="wx-2.8 amuled" emerge amule
```

L'installazione di amule si interrompe con il seguente errore:

```
>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 to /

 * adu-lastest.tgz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * adu-lastest.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * adu-lastest.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * adu-lastest.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * adu-lastest.tgz size ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking adu-lastest.tgz ;-) ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * wxGTK with gtk2 and unicode support will be used

 * Using /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk2-unicode-release-2.6

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking adu-lastest.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3/work

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Unexpected EOF in archive

tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 *

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amule-2.1.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 768:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

 *   ebuild.sh, line 654:   Called unpack 'adu-lastest.tgz'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 425:   Called die

 *

 * failure unpacking adu-lastest.tgz

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3/temp/build.log'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/eclass/wxwidgets.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 *

```

----------

## micio

Magari dico una cavolata ma nel make.conf hai configurato il pordir_overlay? 

Io quando ho installato la nuova versione di adunanza con l'ebuild di dottour non ho fatto tutti quei digest, li prendeva da solo con l'overlay...

Infatti ti farei notare che lui va a provare a compilare la 2.1.3 e non la 2.2.0_preblablabla...

Poi per quanto riguarda l'errore mi sembra che il sorgente sia stato scaricato male, tanto è vero ke ti dice 

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Unpacking source...
> 
> >>> Unpacking adu-lastest.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amule-2.1.3/work
> 
> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
> ...

 

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto..

Ciao ciao

Micio!

----------

## darkscreamer

Si, nel make.conf c'è specificato:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

In effetti è come dici tu.... Non riesco proprio a imporgli di installare la mia versione. Ho provato a forzare l'installazione di una versione specifica:

```
emerge -av =amule-2.2.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=amule-2.2.0".

```

Ma non ha funzionato....

HELP !  :Sad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *darkscreamer wrote:*   

> Si, nel make.conf c'è specificato:
> 
> ```
> PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
> ```
> ...

 

la versione 2.2.0  è masked, devi smascherarla, ovvero inserire in 

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

 la riga  

```
>net-p2p/amule-2.2.0_pre20070422
```

ciauz

----------

## darkscreamer

Ora sta compilando.   :Very Happy: 

Ho fatto un po' di confusione, avevo inserito "net-p2p/amule" in package.keywords, invece andava in "package.umask".

Grazie per l'aiuto.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## micio

Succede.. buon divertimento con adunanza^^

Micio!

----------

## Dottout

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> ebuild amule-2.2.0_pre20071011.ebuild digest
> 
> USE="wx-2.8 amuled" emerge amule

 

questa USE vale solo per amule-2.1.3. noto questo thread dopo solo 9pagine..meglio tardi che mai eh!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GabrieleB

dotto': e' normale che il server dell'overlay sia down da qualche giorno ?

----------

## Dottout

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> dotto': e' normale che il server dell'overlay sia down da qualche giorno ?

 

no, anche perchè non è down, l'ho aggiornato l'altro giorno per la cvs del 20 ottobre e poco fa con l'ebuilds per ati-drivers-8.42.3. anche mr_hyde (è lui che dobbiamo ringraziare per il mantenimento della patch) ha avuto problemi di accesso, abbiamo convenuto che la colpa sia di fastweb

----------

## PERUGINO

ciao a tutti, sono Danilo e vengo da Perugia, è il primo messaggio che mando in questo forum quindi mando un saluto a tutti, sono un'utente che da un paio di giorni è passato da slackware a gentoo giusto per provare questa distribuzione, cmq finite le piccole presentazioni vengo al dunque:

Mi sono letto tutto questo thread sulla compilazione di amule adunanza, ma io non riesco a venirne a capo i miei passi sono stati questi

1) Ho preso gli ebuild di questo thread, li ho messi in un file chiamato adunanza.ebuild

2)ho creato le directory /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/adunanza/ e ci ho messo dentro adunanza.ebuild

3) sucessivamente come visto in questo thread ho lanciato ebuild adunanza.ebuild digest

ed ottengo questo :

```
localhost danilo # ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/adunanza/adunanza.ebuild digest

!!! net-p2p/adunanza does not follow correct package syntax.

localhost danilo #  
```

Sicuramente sbaglio , ma non riesco a capire dove in questi passi ho toppato, spero che voi sappiate aiutarmi

Ciao a tutti

----------

## Onip

prova a chiamare il file adunanza-1.0.ebuild . Credo che il numero di versione sia obbligatorio.

----------

## Dottout

 *PERUGINO wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, sono Danilo e vengo da Perugia, è il primo messaggio che mando in questo forum quindi mando un saluto a tutti, sono un'utente che da un paio di giorni è passato da slackware a gentoo giusto per provare questa distribuzione, cmq finite le piccole presentazioni vengo al dunque:
> 
> Mi sono letto tutto questo thread sulla compilazione di amule adunanza, ma io non riesco a venirne a capo i miei passi sono stati questi
> 
> 1) Ho preso gli ebuild di questo thread, li ho messi in un file chiamato adunanza.ebuild
> ...

 

ciao, niente di + sbagliato direi  :Very Happy:  devi metterlo in net-p2p/amule e chiamarlo amule-2.2.0blabla dove blabla sta per la versione in questione. usa l'overlay ufficiale, aggiungi a /etc/layman/layman.cfg sotto

```
overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

```

la riga 

```
 http://svn.dottout.com/portage/trunk/layman.txt

```

dopodichè fai layman -f && layman -a Dottout

(ricordati di far l'unmask di amule-2.2.0*, e NON fare il digest)

----------

## PERUGINO

innanzitutto grazie per le risposte, cmq ho prima una domanda da porre :

```
net-p2p/amule e chiamarlo amule-2.2.0blabla dove blabla sta per la versione in questione.
```

significa metterlo un /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0.blablabla.ebuild?

poi ho fatto come da te detto :

```

layman -f && layman -a Dottout 

```

dopo aver inserito la tua riga in /etc/layman/layman.cfg ma il risultato mi da :

```

localhost danilo # layman -f && layman -a Dottout

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 37, in ?

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 34, in main

    Actions(Config())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/layman/config.py", line 244, in __init__

    self.config.read(self.defaults['config'])

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ConfigParser.py", line 267, in read

    self._read(fp, filename)

  File "/usr/lib/python2.4/ConfigParser.py", line 490, in _read

    raise e

ConfigParser.ParsingError: File contains parsing errors: /etc/layman/layman.cfg

        [line 37]: 'source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf\n'

```

----------

## Dottout

 *Quote:*   

> significa metterlo un /usr/local/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.2.0.blablabla.ebuild? 

 

non per esser antipatico ma forse legger un po' di documentazione non guasterebbe..cmq si. ma copiarti solo quello non basta, viste le dipendenze.. cmq hai lasciato qualche errore in layman.cfg

----------

## PERUGINO

scusami è la prima volta che uso gli ebuild e provo a fare queste cose, comunque ora ho l'overlay ufficiale, ma ho ancora un paio di domande da porti, abbi pazienza  :Sad: 

1) le dipendenze elencate nell'ebuild le devo compilare io? o fa da solo

2) non ho capito l'unmask al posto del digest, in quanto ebuild emuleblablabla.ebuild unmask non va..

----------

## Dottout

quando emergi qualcosa le dipendenze vengono compilate a loro volta in automatico (secondo quanto indicato in ogni ebuild tramite apposita variabile). il digest non devi farlo in quanto l'overlay è già a posto (prima di ogni commit faccio già io il digest), l'unmask è necessario per via della natura instabile della versione che vuoi installare (trattasi di cvs snapshot non di release ufficiali). man portage risolverà ogni dubbio  :Wink: 

----------

## PERUGINO

ok io sto provando a fare quello che mi dici te, da shell ho fatto :

unmask amule-2.2.0.blablabla

successivamente ho dato emerge amule fatto bene?

----------

## Dottout

no, leggiti man portage! va bene aiutare, ma almeno la documentazione basilare bisogna leggersela. perdi + tempo a postare simili domande che a scorrere 1 minuto la guida, per altro d'obbligo se vuoi usare una distro come gentoo.

----------

## PERUGINO

vabbè ok faccio da solo

----------

## Dottout

il forum dà assistenza ai volenterosi, non agli sfaticati. chi mette a disposizione il proprio tempo per aiutare la comunità non è una balia nè un sostitutivo della documentazione. se letto il man avessi ancora dubbi o insicurezze non esiterei a darti una mano. per il resto, evitiamo di riempire questo forum di spazzatura. non voglio flammare nè far lo st****o ma ci sono dei principi a cui attenersi

----------

## PERUGINO

grazie io avevo solo fatto 2 domande nient'altro, cmq ripeto cercherò di risolverlo da solo ciao e grazie dell'aiuto e scusa per la perdita di tempo.

----------

## PERUGINO

finalmente sono riuscito a far funzionare adunanza preso dall'overlay di Dottout versione 2.2.0_pre20071106..funzionare per modo di dire in quanto mi crasha quasi immediatamente l'errore che mi riporta è il seguente :

```

ASSERT INFO:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.6.0/work/wxPython-src-2.8.6.0/src/gtk/bitmap.cpp(685): assert "Ok()" failed in GetWidth(): invalid bitmap

BACKTRACE:

[1] wxGenericImageList::Add(wxBitmap const&)

[2] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[3] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[4] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[5] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)

[6] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)

[7] std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()

[8] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)

ASSERT INFO:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.6.0/work/wxPython-src-2.8.6.0/src/generic/imaglist.cpp(69): assert "(bitmap.GetWidth() >= m_width && bitmap.GetHeight() == m_height) || (m_width == 0 && m_height == 0)" failed in Add(): invalid bitmap size in wxImageList: this might work on this platform but definitely won't under Windows.

BACKTRACE:

[1] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[2] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[3] wxDataObjectSimple::~wxDataObjectSimple()

[4] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)

[5] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)

[6] std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::~basic_string()

[7] std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >& std::operator<< <std::char_traits<char> >(std::basic_ostream<char, std::char_traits<char> >&, unsigned char)
```

Succede anche a voi oppure ho fatto qualcosa di sbagliato? per la cronaca ho installato le wxGTK-2.8.6.0

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## federico

Quello e' il crash di cosa?

----------

## PERUGINO

di amule adunanza, praticamente mi succede ogni volta lo lancio, e poi successivamente mi crasha..

----------

## Dottout

*piccolo* sostanziale aggiornamento: cambia il nome dell'ebuild e altro. vista la lunghezza del thread evito di replicare il post su 10 forum diversi  :Very Happy:  beccatevi il link: http://forum.adunanza.net/showthread.php?t=51473

----------

## to.alex

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> *piccolo* sostanziale aggiornamento: cambia il nome dell'ebuild e altro. vista la lunghezza del thread evito di replicare il post su 10 forum diversi  beccatevi il link: http://forum.adunanza.net/showthread.php?t=51473

 

Ciao. Uso il tuo overlay già da un po' e fino alla versione precedente 2.nonmiricordo più cosa (fino ad oggi pomeriggio) nessun problema.

Oggi ho aggiornato alla nuova versione 3.14b1, e non mi si connette più a nulla. Ho cercato un po' un giro per forum, ho provato a reimpostare le liste dei nodi con il seguente url http://update.adunanza.net/amule/adu_nodes.dat, ho provato a spegnere moblock (che era in realtà già spento e che ho dovuto patchare perché ha un problema con il nuovo kernel 2.6.23), ma nulla.

Parte, inizia con circa 200 nodi su rete Kad, dopo di ciò piano piano i nodi diminuiscono, fino ad arrivare a 0 dopo una decina di minuti, e restando dunque sconnesso.

Ovviamente su rete Fastweb, e ovviamente su gentoo. Nessun firewall in mezzo.

Qualche ipotesi/suggerimento/altro?

Se servono altre informazioni domandate pure.

Grazie.

----------

## Dottout

prova con http://shiningsun.altervista.org/nodes.dat

è la versione del 12 ottobre? per supporto 'competente' puoi provar a chieder sul forum di adunanza. mr_hyde è molto disponibile

----------

## to.alex

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> prova con http://shiningsun.altervista.org/nodes.dat
> 
> è la versione del 12 ottobre? per supporto 'competente' puoi provar a chieder sul forum di adunanza. mr_hyde è molto disponibile

 

Avevo già provato anche quello (e anche un altro paio indicati in vari forum), ma niente.

Ho anche provato con le impostazioni di default (ho rinominato la mia cartella aMule, così che lanciandolo ne dovesse ricreare una con le impostazioni di defautl): continua a restare disconnesso.

Il mio dubbio è se sia un problema di aMule (che ho aggiornato ieri), o di aMule 3.14 con il kernel 2.6.23 che ho aggiornato venerdì. Il ramo 2.x, che è rimasto fino a ieri, e quindi per un giorno ha lavorato con kernel 2.6.23, non aveva questi problemi. Per il resto non ho cambiato altro nel sistema.

Sai per caso dove possa trovare la vecchia versione 2.x, giusto per provare? Sul tuo overlay non c'è più (se non mi sono perso).

Comunque, ora provo a chiedere sul forum di adunanza.

Per il momento grazie.

----------

## Dottout

quelle vecchie approfittando del cambio di nome le ho eliminate, prova a far l'unmask di quella di dicembre (che non è pubblica ma va be..). se no al limite c'è l'alpha1 che sarebbe l'ultima stable basata su 2.1.3. mi sembra strano però, non ho sentito nessuno avere problemicon quella di ottobre

----------

## to.alex

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> quelle vecchie approfittando del cambio di nome le ho eliminate, prova a far l'unmask di quella di dicembre (che non è pubblica ma va be..). se no al limite c'è l'alpha1 che sarebbe l'ultima stable basata su 2.1.3. mi sembra strano però, non ho sentito nessuno avere problemicon quella di ottobre

 

Ok, mistero risolto.

Durante la settimana non avevo avuto tempo, ne per fare prove né per scrivere, ma ieri (sera tardi, molto tardi, praticamente notte) mi sono messo d'impegno e ho fatto un po' di prove... tutte inutili.

Alla fine dopo aver provato 3 versioni di AdunanzA e 2 di Amule liscio, ho decretato che il problema NON poteva essere li.

Il colpevole è MoBlock. Se è attivo qualunque cosa si appoggi alla rete Kad, smette di funzionare.

Non so se la cosa possa giustificarlo, ma nelle blacklist ha interi range usati dalla rete interna di Fastweb (che però fuori dalla rete Fastweb sono range di IP di altre reti, magari davvero pericolose). Anzi mi sa che è proprio questo.

Comunque, per ora l'ho spento, anche perché col kernel 2.6.23 ha dei problemi.

Per il momento grazie, per gli ebuild, la pazienza e il tempo speso a seguire il tutto.

----------

## Dottout

piccolo aggiornamento: ho iniziato a metter mano a git, e mi ci trovo decisamente bene. per ora l'overlay svn resta quello ufficiale, ma in futuro non escludo la migrazione, soprattutto per non rimanere confinato dentro fastweb (il mio overlay è sul mio server domestco). quindi.. per chi si trovasse + comodo con git ecco l'url: http://repo.or.cz/w/dottout.git

----------

## Dottout

*bump* per chi sa usare git c'è una piccola esclusiva nel branch master-devel, ovviamente del tutto unsupported, quindi non è mia intenzione nè del team adunanza offrire assistenza in merito (problemi di compilazione\funzionamento\utilizzo di git). ma conoscendo lo spirito dell'utente medio gentoo so che apprezzerete lo stesso  :Very Happy: 

tale 'esclusiva' rispecchia le modifiche future per ora ancora non del tutto delineate dovute all'aggiunta di adunanza a sourceforge.net, a partire dall'impiego del repo svn e in ogni caso di un hosting stabile. evidentemente la struttura degli ebuilds cambierà riflettendo la nuova politica e gerarchia di rilascio delle nuove versioni da parte del team (ancora in via di definizione). in ogni caso per gli utenti non cambierà nulla  :Very Happy: 

edit: ps, tra pochi giorni sarà disponibile per tutti una nuova versione, sia sull'overlay svn che git

----------

## Dottout

*bump* nuova versione rilasciata (20080203)

----------

## Dottout

piccolo aggiornamento: nei prossimi giorni inizieró a farmi un mini mediacenter e probabilmente prenderó hardware dal mio serverino. in futuro quindi il mantenimento del repo svn non é garantito, mentre quello git non avrá alcun problema essendo hostato altrove. insomma, a chi usa il mio overlay consiglio di passare a git. vi basta aggiunger a /etc/layman/layman.cfg http://www.dottout.com/layman-git.txt sotto

```

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

```

poi layman -f && layman -a dottout (nb senza maiuscola)

edit: 

dimenticavo: l'ebuild 9999 é prevalentemente ad uso mio interno, é difficile mantenerlo aggiornato perché i dev adunanza sembrano non aver molta simpatia per l'omologazione delle nomenclature, il che si traduce nel proliferare di nomi sempre diversi sia per quanto riguardi la gerarchia del repo di sviluppo svn adunanza che dei sorgenti. (che é la stessa ragione per cui il penultimo ebuild per tot tempo non ha trovato i sorgenti - del resto, se cambiano il nome del sorgente da me uppato su adunanza@sf senza avvisarmi..si va poco lontani)

----------

## Dottout

piccolo importante aggiornamento: il supporto a kad2 é quasi pronto. per chi volesse testarlo basta usare l'ebuild 9999. ci stiam lavorando su, é totalmente unsupported e dá ancora qualche problemino, peró funzionano le ricerche > 4gb  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Dio quanto ti amo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> piccolo importante aggiornamento: il supporto a kad2 é quasi pronto. per chi volesse testarlo basta usare l'ebuild 9999. ci stiam lavorando su, é totalmente unsupported e dá ancora qualche problemino, peró funzionano le ricerche > 4gb 

 

sono completamente all'oscuro della problematica: vorresti dire che fin'ora su rete KAD le ricerche per file >4GB non funzionano? ah bella lì

----------

## djinnZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ....

 Non sono interessato direttamente al tuo lavoro perché non uso fastweb (e non potrei neanche volendo) ma caro dottout qualora intendessi essere più chiaro sulla questione offuscamento, kad2 etc., in quanto utente del mulo "normale", ne sarei alquanto felice anche io.

----------

## Dottout

scusate il ritardo ma non mi ero accorto delle vostre risposte!

innanzitutto: se syncate l'overlay é stata pubblicata la versione del 30aprile, e per chi fosse giá passato alla 9999 consiglio di stabilizzarsi a questa appena rilasciata (nell'ultima settimana son state fixate parecchie cose). come giá preannunciato, questa versione include il supporto a kad2.

a esser sincero ragazzi dell'offuscamento non so nulla, sul forum adunanza peró all'occorenza trovate tutto il supporto che vi serva, gli sviluppatori sono molto disponibili. per quanto riguardi kad..ebbene, kad1 non consentiva ricerche di files sopra i 4gb, anche se di recente stava avvenendo la migrazione e quindi almeno la gestione degli ed2k x files sopra i 4gb funzionava. con kad2 potete cercare anche files da 20gb  :Wink:  ah, gli sviluppatori consigliano di cancellare la dir .aMule prima di passar a questa versione. io onestamente non li ho ascoltati e non ho avuto problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dottout

per chi avesse problemi con git l'overlay é accessibile anche via web: http://svn.dottout.com/portage/

- solo dentro fastweb peró

----------

## federico

mettiamo caso che io non capisca piu' una sega di overlay, versioni, e modifiche in questo amule adunanza.

mettiamo caso che io abbia questo installato nel mio pc da un po' di mesi:

```

[I] net-p2p/amuleadu [1]

     Available versions:  3.14_alpha1 (~)3.14_pre20071204 (~)3.14_pre20080109 {amuled debug ed2k geoip gtk nls optimize remote stats unicode upnp}

     Installed versions:  3.14_pre20080109(03:29:48 01/24/08)(ed2k gtk nls optimize unicode -amuled -debug -geoip -remote -stats -upnp)

     Homepage:            http://www.adunanza.net/

     Description:         aMule AdunanzA, IL software p2p per la comunita' fastweb

[1] "Dottout" /usr/local/portage

```

dovrei aggiornarlo? e' uscito qualcosa di meglio? o se aggiorno mi si schianta senza pieta?  :Smile:  come cavolo lo aggiorno?  :Smile: 

non ci sto piu' dentro tra overlay, nomi che cambiano, release miste, patch e offuscamenti varii  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## Dottout

vista la maiuscola dell'overlay credo tu stia usando l'overlay svn, che non esiste + appunto da 1-2 mesi  :Very Happy:  avevo comunicato in questo thread a suo tempo la sua dismissione. in ogni caso, quello nuovo usa git, quindi puoi aggiungere a /etc/layman/layman.cfg la riga http://www.dottout.com/layman-git.txt al posto del precedente url di rimando al mio repo, poi layman -f && layman -a dottout (nb, con la minuscola!). la versione attuale, con supporto kad2 é amuleadu-3.14_pre20080430

ps. la -9999 torna ad esser ad uso esclusivamente interno, del resto non ci sono al momento branches o altro con sviluppo in corso, se ne riparla entro un mesetto

----------

## federico

Provo a seguire le tue istruzioni e vedo un po' cosa ne nasce. Se hai voglia di farti lo sbattimento, visto che il progetto che mantieni e' interessante (e solamente grazie al tuo overlay sono riuscito a far funzionare il tutto) potresti scrivere una pagina dove tieni le istruzioni aggiornate e lo stato di sviluppo del tutto!

Fede

----------

## Dottout

da qualche mese ho preso l'abitudine di postare le news in questo thread oltre che sul forum adunanza, visto che cmq all'interno del team mi occupo esclusivamente di gentoo (ebuild e testing pre rilascio). credo che in termini di visibilitá potrebbe aver maggior richiamo unicamente una pagina sui vari gentoo-wiki, in effetti si potrebbe anche fare   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao Dottout,

ho messo in overlay adunanza ma mi segnala un'altra versione di thunderbird.

Ho provato ad evitare questo errore mettendo il pacchetto in /etc/portage/package.mask

ma con nessun risultato... ho tentato anche di metterlo in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask ma il risultato non cambia...

Come facico a togliere questo odioso messaggio?  :Crying or Very sad: 

```

Calculating dependencies \ *

 * ERROR: mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-9999 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1696:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/dottout/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird/mozilla-thunderbird-9999.ebuild'

 *   mozilla-thunderbird-9999.ebuild, line    6:  Called inherit 'flag-o-matic' 'toolchain-funcs' 'eutils' 'mozconfig-minefield' 'mozilla-launcher' 'makeedit' 'multilib' 'autotools' 'mozextension' 'cvs'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1196:  Called qa_source '/usr/portage/local/layman/dottout/eclass/mozconfig-minefield.eclass'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line   37:  Called source '/usr/portage/local/layman/dottout/eclass/mozconfig-minefield.eclass'

 *        mozconfig-minefield.eclass, line    7:  Called inherit 'multilib' 'flag-o-matic' 'mozcoreconf-minefield'

 *                         ebuild.sh, line 1173:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [ ! -e "$location" ] && die "${1}.eclass could not be found by inherit()"

 *  The die message:

 *   mozcoreconf-minefield.eclass could not be found by inherit()

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/dottout/eclass/mozconfig-minefield.eclass

 *

... done!

```

----------

## Dottout

mi viene da pensare che tu per qualche ragione l'abbia reso unmasked. se usi il mio overlay infatti ho piazzato thunderbird in profiles/package.mask, quindi non te lo fa aggiornare autonomamente. controlla il tuo /etc/portage/package.unmask, magari é finito lí..

----------

## GuN_jAcK

la cosa strana no... non ho nulla in package.unmask a parte BOINC...

----------

## Dottout

é stata pubblicata finalmente la 2.2.1 di amule, ecco il changelog: http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Changelog_2.2.1

a breve verá pubblicata anche la versione adunanza, tempo di perfezionare la patch..

probabilmente sará l'ultimo aggiornamento, sono piuttosto intenzionato a cambiare operatore (67 euro al mese per 6mbit/512 mi hanno definitivamente rotto i c******i)

----------

## federico

Noooo  l'ultimo aggiornamento noooo !! Ti do una shell sul mio server in FW per continuare a sviluppare !! :°°°

Convengo pero' che sia molto, io pago la stessa cifra per la fibra, e fw non differenzia l'offerta.

----------

## Dottout

é che son stufo di farmi prendere per il culo, sono anni che parlano di upgrade a 20mbit anche per i vecchi utenti, e ancora non ho ottenuto nemmeno di avere 1mbit in upload. per alice si parla di vdsl a 50mbit a breve, con un risparmio sulla mia bolletta di 3-400 euro annui. quindi..ciao ciao fastweb!

----------

## Peach

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> é che son stufo di farmi prendere per il culo, sono anni che parlano di upgrade a 20mbit anche per i vecchi utenti, e ancora non ho ottenuto nemmeno di avere 1mbit in upload. per alice si parla di vdsl a 50mbit a breve, con un risparmio sulla mia bolletta di 3-400 euro annui. quindi..ciao ciao fastweb!

 

questa è una realtà. da quello che ho visto l'adsl di fw non conviene, visto che cmq ci si ritrova con i soliti problemi degli altri operatori. il loro servizio assistenza è peggiorato negli ultimi anni (imho) e sebbene la fibra funzioni il prezzo è decisamente elevato, in fondo fanno gioco forza per il fatto di essere praticamente gli unici a fornirla. bel mercato quello italiano... quando non puoi scegliere la fibra finisci nelle maglie dei maledetti di telecozz.

----------

## federico

piu 'che a altro quello che mi tira scemo e' la questione dell'ip, nel corso degli anni ho fatto ogni sorta di scamuffo al mondo e ancora mi sfugge per quale motivo debbano essere cosi' -eccessivamente- restrittivi. E' per soldi di sicuro, ma non sono sicuro che sia la maniera migliore per farne.

----------

## Dottout

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Dottout wrote:*   é che son stufo di farmi prendere per il culo, sono anni che parlano di upgrade a 20mbit anche per i vecchi utenti, e ancora non ho ottenuto nemmeno di avere 1mbit in upload. per alice si parla di vdsl a 50mbit a breve, con un risparmio sulla mia bolletta di 3-400 euro annui. quindi..ciao ciao fastweb! 
> 
> questa è una realtà. da quello che ho visto l'adsl di fw non conviene, visto che cmq ci si ritrova con i soliti problemi degli altri operatori. il loro servizio assistenza è peggiorato negli ultimi anni (imho) e sebbene la fibra funzioni il prezzo è decisamente elevato, in fondo fanno gioco forza per il fatto di essere praticamente gli unici a fornirla. bel mercato quello italiano... quando non puoi scegliere la fibra finisci nelle maglie dei maledetti di telecozz.

 

in realtá dell'assistenza me ne frego abbastanza..partendo dall'infelice consapevolezza della pietosa condizione in cui versa l'italia sia per tecnologie che per mercato non é che io nutra grandi pretese o aspettative. la mia sopportazione ormai al limite mi porta a una semplice richiesta: un'offerta decente ad un prezzo che almeno non sia esageratamente superiore ai tristi cartelli padroni del settore. l'adsl fastweb é deficitaria da entrambi i punti di vista, entro pochi mesi riceveranno una raccomandata  :Smile:  (ps, telecom a confronto é una delizia)

----------

## daniel979

Dottout e poi come facciamo con gli ebuild per amuleadu???

Comunque io ho cambiato piano, pago 55 euro al mese internet e telefonate flat (prima 75)

ciao

----------

## Ska`

Io anche meno, mi pare 42, basta chiamare e dire che gli altri hanno tariffe piu' basse e/o che si sta pensando di cambiare operatore...e loro abbassano! In realta' semplicemente offrono le tariffe attuali che sono abbastanza in linea con gli altri...ovviamente se non si chiede rimane tutto come prima  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *daniel979 wrote:*   

> Dottout e poi come facciamo con gli ebuild per amuleadu???
> 
> Comunque io ho cambiato piano, pago 55 euro al mese internet e telefonate flat (prima 75)
> 
> ciao

 

ma sei sicuro? io pago quei 75 li e ho un contratto che mi pare si chiamasse tutto incluso, o qualcosa del genere, devo documentarmi cavolo.

----------

## Ska`

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *daniel979 wrote:*   Dottout e poi come facciamo con gli ebuild per amuleadu???
> 
> Comunque io ho cambiato piano, pago 55 euro al mese internet e telefonate flat (prima 75)
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

Anch'io pagavo 75...chiamali e vedrai che in 2 minuti avrai una tariffa molto piu' economica e in linea con il mercato

----------

## flocchini

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> piccolo aggiornamento: nei prossimi giorni inizieró a farmi un mini mediacenter e probabilmente prenderó hardware dal mio serverino. in futuro quindi il mantenimento del repo svn non é garantito, mentre quello git non avrá alcun problema essendo hostato altrove. insomma, a chi usa il mio overlay consiglio di passare a git. vi basta aggiunger a /etc/layman/layman.cfg http://www.dottout.com/layman-git.txt sotto
> 
> ```
> 
> overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt
> ...

 

perche' se faccio cosi' layman -f resta li' appeso in eterno e non fa nulla? la procedura e' cambiata in qualche cosa?   :Question: 

quando ben cerco di aggiungere l'overlay mi dice che non esiste

----------

## Dottout

a dire il vero..

```
* Successfully added overlay "dottout".
```

non so che dirti!

----------

## federico

 *Ska` wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*    *daniel979 wrote:*   Dottout e poi come facciamo con gli ebuild per amuleadu???
> 
> Comunque io ho cambiato piano, pago 55 euro al mese internet e telefonate flat (prima 75)
> 
> ciao 
> ...

 

OT: Fatto anche io ! Grazie della notizia  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> a dire il vero..
> 
> ```
> * Successfully added overlay "dottout".
> ```
> ...

 

Allora prosegui col progetto adunanza?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## Dottout

per ora si, aspetto un po' x vedere se le nuove norme produrranno sviluppi interessanti (speranza probabilmente vana) altrimenti cambio

----------

## Dottout

consiglio per ora di aggiornare alla versione -9999 (consiglio NON rivolto a ppc). per spiegare l'apparente inerzia nel rilascio di snapshots quoto dalla mailing list di amule adunanza il prode Mr Hyde (é lui a mantenere la patch)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che cavolo sta facendo Mr Hyde???
> 
> Nel caso in questo momento siate costantemente attanagliati da questo
> ...

 

----------

## magowiz

per tutti quelli che come me sono interessati unicamente alle ebuild di amule-adunanza e non a tutto l'overlay di dottout ma vogliono comunque essere aggiornati ogni qual volta il nostro Dottout aggiunge nuove ebuilds ho fatto un semplicissimo scriptino da mettere a cron che non fa altro che scaricarsi l'overlay di dottout, copiare solo la parte relativa ad amuleadu nell'overlay locale di default (non quelli gestiti da layman) e successivamente rimuovere l'overlay di dottout .

Eccolo qua :

```

#!/bin/bash

layman -a dottout >/dev/null

source /etc/make.conf

for i in $PORTDIR_OVERLAY

do

        echo $i | grep layman >/dev/null

        if [ "$?" -eq 1 ] ; then

                loc=$i

        else

                echo $i | grep dottout >/dev/null

                if [ $? -eq 0 ] ; then

                        dot=$i

                fi

        fi

done

rm -R  ${loc}/net-p2p/amuleadu/*

cp -R ${dot}/net-p2p/amuleadu/* ${loc}/net-p2p/amuleadu/

layman -d dottout >/dev/null

```

EDIT:  lo script  naturalmente funziona solo se avete configurato layman per ottenere la lista degli overlay anche dall'overlay di dottout, praticamente solo se avete aggiunto la riga descritta prima da dottout in layman.cfg .

----------

## Dottout

tornato dalle vacanze ho trovato qualche piccola novitá: nel repo svn il branch 222 ospita il testing di adunanza basata su amule 2.2.2, e il classico mayflower un altro snapshot basato peró sulla precedente. entrambe sono ancora in tesing ma non stanno dando notevoli problemi. quindi, per chi volesse provare vi sono due alternative: se volete la mayflower non aggiornate il mio overlay, il vecchio ebuild 9999, infatti, usa il branch mayflower; se volete invece provare la 2.2.2 aggiornate l'overlay e usate il nuovo 9999. ah, non garantisco ovviamente il perfetto funzionamento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dottout

nuovo update: é ora disponibile amuleadu-3.14-r222, la revision é chiaramente indicativa della versione di amule a cui si applica la patch. é la stessa dell'svn + recente recente, gli utenti ppc potrebbero avere qualche problemino, come giá segnalato nel post precedente. per ora hosto i src sul mio spazio areaserver, a breve sará disponibile anche su sf, anche se probabilmente con filename diverso (quindi non é neanche da escludersi che mi limiti ad areaserver, tanto non ha mai dato problemi )

----------

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi, avrei una domanda da porvi in merito ad adunanza.. sbaglio o nell'ultimo periodo si trova poco? tra l'altro quando tento di scaricare anche da una fonte alta mi scarica sempre a pochissimo   :Question: 

Per caso succede anche a voi?

p.s l'ultima ver di amule supporta la famosa ricerca dei file piu grandi di 4GB?

----------

## Dottout

i files >4gb sono supportati giá da mesi  :Smile:  per quanto riguarda le fonti..in effetti ho notato anche io un calo - non ne conosco la causa - anche se non ho riscontrato rallentamenti nei trasferimenti

----------

## djinnZ

 *Dottout wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   in aMule ufficiale pare che uno dei problemi x cui la CPU schizza
> 
> al 100% sia il codice della barra di avanzamento visualizzata nella
> 
> lista dei file in download. Sul forum consigliano quindi di
> ...

 vale anche per amuled?

----------

## Dottout

djinnZ: quel post é abbastanza datato, risale ai tempi della 2.2.1, magari han sistemato

----------

## djinnZ

Non direi proprio... ed ho amule "ufficiale" 2.2.2 che schiatta un athlon con 2 GB di ram davanti agli occhi (vero che c'è una una coda lunga)

Il rallentamento è dovuto alla caduta dei razorbac del mese scorso, anzi mi pare che con il tempo si sia quasi normalizzata (prima avevo una media di 30/50kbs con punte di 80/90 adesso quando va bene arrivo a 20), di fatto quasi tutto va su kad.

----------

## Dottout

buongiorno a tutti, nuovo e probabilmente ultimo aggiornamento:

da qualche tempo i nostri beneamati isp applicano le ultime disposizioni del garante, quindi come preannunciato mesi fa, ieri ho compilato il form online per alice 20mbit. ora, so che rompendo i c******i a fastweb si riesce ad ottenere una diminuzione di prezzo, ma il confronto, per una schifosa 6mbit/512 senza ip non regge. quindi, escludendo i cellulari, passeró da 948 euro l'anno a 564, con tv inclusa. ammettendo di ottenere lo stesso prezzo da fastweb senza upgrade della banda ne varrebbe la pena? mi sono risposto di no  :Smile:  cmq, saró lieto di aiutare chiunque voglia portare avanti il mantenimento degli ebuilds

----------

## Peach

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> buongiorno a tutti, nuovo e probabilmente ultimo aggiornamento:
> 
> da qualche tempo i nostri beneamati isp applicano le ultime disposizioni del garante, quindi come preannunciato mesi fa, ieri ho compilato il form online per alice 20mbit. ora, so che rompendo i c******i a fastweb si riesce ad ottenere una diminuzione di prezzo, ma il confronto, per una schifosa 6mbit/512 senza ip non regge. quindi, escludendo i cellulari, passeró da 948 euro l'anno a 564, con tv inclusa. ammettendo di ottenere lo stesso prezzo da fastweb senza upgrade della banda ne varrebbe la pena? mi sono risposto di no  cmq, saró lieto di aiutare chiunque voglia portare avanti il mantenimento degli ebuilds

 

l'adsl decisamente non vale la pena farsela come fastweb. è una presa per i fondelli.

in ogni caso volevo dirti che notavo che c'è il check per le gd compilate con il supporto jpeg ma bisognerebbe controllare anche per il supporto png, infatti:

```
...

Building libmulecommon.a

Compiling cas.c

Compiling configfile.c

Compiling functions.c

Compiling graphics.c

Compiling html.c

Compiling lines.c

Linking cas

cas-graphics.o: In function `createimage':

graphics.c:(.text+0x68): undefined reference to `gdImageCreateFromPng'

graphics.c:(.text+0x144): undefined reference to `gdImagePng'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

[edit] aggiungo anche:

```
Installing /usr/bin/amuled

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout/net-p2p/amuleadu/files/amuled.confd': No such file or directory

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout/net-p2p/amuleadu/files/amuled.initd': No such file or directory

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout/net-p2p/amuleadu/files/amuleweb.confd': No such file or directory

cp: impossibile fare stat di `/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout/net-p2p/amuleadu/files/amuleweb.initd': No such file or directory

>>> Completed installing amuleadu-3.14-r222 into /var/tmp/portage/net-p2p/amuleadu-3.14-r222/image/
```

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> buongiorno a tutti, nuovo e probabilmente ultimo aggiornamento:
> 
> da qualche tempo i nostri beneamati isp applicano le ultime disposizioni del garante, quindi come preannunciato mesi fa, ieri ho compilato il form online per alice 20mbit. ora, so che rompendo i c******i a fastweb si riesce ad ottenere una diminuzione di prezzo, ma il confronto, per una schifosa 6mbit/512 senza ip non regge. quindi, escludendo i cellulari, passeró da 948 euro l'anno a 564, con tv inclusa. ammettendo di ottenere lo stesso prezzo da fastweb senza upgrade della banda ne varrebbe la pena? mi sono risposto di no  cmq, saró lieto di aiutare chiunque voglia portare avanti il mantenimento degli ebuilds

 

ho fatto la stessa cosa la settimana scorsa. Quelli di fastweb mi hanno veramente stufato con le loro promesse di upgrade di linea che non si avverano mai!

----------

## Dottout

finalmente é stata rilasciata la versione 2.2.6  :Very Happy: 

ho aggiunto al mio overlay l'ebuild amuleadu-3.15_p199. si tratta di un ebuild svn, rev. 199, in linea con amule-2.2.6 (patch adunanza al 20-9-2009). chi usava l'ebuild 9999 puó anche ignorare questo aggiornamento: il repo é lo stesso, ho semplicemente voluto congelare una rev per chi ancora si trovava ad usare antichissime versioni, vedi 3.14.

nb: crypto++-5.6.0, se compilato senza USE sse3, fa segfaultare amule, pertanto é richiesta dall'ebuild. con crypto++.5.5.x non ci sono problemi, nessuno vi obbliga ad aggiornare tali libs in ogni caso  :Wink: 

link al Changelog

----------

## table

Ho un problema con l'overlay, all'emerge di amuleadu ottengo questo errore:

```
>>> Unpacking source...                                                                                                                                     

 * subversion check out start -->                                                                                                                           

 *      repository: https://amule-adunanza.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/amule-adunanza/branches/mrhyde_test@199                                              

svn: warning: cannot set LC_CTYPE locale                                                                                                                    

svn: warning: environment variable LANG is it_IT.utf8@euro                                                                                                  

svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct                                                                                                 

svn: SSL is not supported   

 *                                                                                                                                                          

 * ERROR: net-p2p/amuleadu-9999 failed.                                                                                                                     

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                              

 

.

.

         

```

----------

## Dottout

in ordine:

```

svn: warning: environment variable LANG is it_IT.utf8@euro                                                                                                 

svn: warning: please check that your locale name is correct 
```

sembra appunto dipendere dalle tue impostazioni di localizzazione. secondo la guida gentoo dovresti mettere le seguenti voci:

```

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

in /etc/locale.gen e poi lanciare locale-gen.

per quanto riguardi:

```
svn: SSL is not supported    
```

credo dipenda invece dal pacchetto net-misc/neon. prova a ricompilalarlo con USE ssl e poi ricompila anche subversion

----------

## table

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> in ordine:
> 
> *

 

perfetto, ora va e sembra anche stabile , grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

http://www.dottout.com/layman-git.txt

Scusate, ma il git non esiste piu' ?

Fede

----------

## alegioit

 *federico wrote:*   

> http://www.dottout.com/layman-git.txt
> 
> Scusate, ma il git non esiste piu' ?
> 
> Fede

 

mi accodo anche io alla domanda... ho scaricato e tentato di installare i sorgenti come indicato dalla guida su http://aduteca.adunanza.net/Amule_AdunanzA, ma quando eseguo "./configure" mi restituisce:

```

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu

checking if this is a FreeBSD 4 or earlier system... no

checking for g++... g++

checking whether the C++ compiler works... yes

checking for C++ compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables...

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether g++ accepts -g... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of g++... gcc3

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... g++ -E

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for flex... flex

checking lex output file root... lex.yy

checking lex library... -lfl

checking whether yytext is a pointer... yes

checking for ranlib... ranlib

checking for bison... bison -y

checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib

checking for strip... strip

checking for ar... ar

checking for ld... ld

checking for zlib >= 1.1.4... yes (version 1.2.3)

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for File::Copy... ok

checking whether we need the GUI... yes

checking for the --with-toolkit option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxshared option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxdebug option... will be automatically detected

checking for the --with-wxversion option... will be automatically detected

checking for wx-config... /usr/bin/wx-config

checking for wxWidgets version >= 2.8.0 (--unicode=yes)... yes (version 2.8.10)

checking for wxWidgets static library... no

checking if wxWidgets was built in DEBUG mode... no

checking if wxWidgets was built in STATIC mode... no

checking which wxWidgets toolkit was selected... gtk2

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

./configure: line 8323: syntax error near unexpected token `{'

./configure: line 8323: `fi             { $as_echo "$as_me:${as_lineno-$LINENO}: result: $result$resultstr" >&5 $as_echo "$result$resultstr" >&6; }'

```

booohhhh.....

Come non detto... dopo essermi letto tutti i post del topic ho scoperto che il repository di svn non funzionerà mai più e bisogna usare git (http://repo.or.cz/w/dottout.git), però sarebbe meglio che l'autore del topic lo mettesse in prima pagina, almeno non si rischia di incasinarsi  :Wink:  :Wink:  cmq grazie del lavoro enorme che fate!!!

----------

## alegioit

Bene, credevo di essere finalmente in dirittura di arrivo con la reinstallazione del serverino, ma naturalmente ecco sbucare fuori un bell'errore.... ho installato amule adunanza e non mi ha dato nessun errore di compilazione, ma quando vado a farlo partire mi restituisce:

```

Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0".

Initialising aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.10 AdunanzA 3.15

Checking if there is an instance already running...

No other instances are running.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

E' stato riscontrato un errore che ha causato il crash di aMule AdunanzA.

Ricordate che il team di aMule ufficiale *NON* supporta in alcun modo

AdunanzA, quindi *NON* spedite loro il seg. log.

Il log potrebbe essere utile solo agli sviluppatori di aMule AdunanzA

accompagnato da informazioni quali:

 - la versione di Adunanza attuale ovvero

      aMule 2.2.6 - AdunanzA 3.15;

 - il sistema operativo (Linux/MacOS/FreeBSD/Windows varie ed eventuali),

   la distribuzione e la versione;

 - la descrizione (il piu' dettagliata possibile) delle azioni che hanno portato

   al crash.

Sappiate comunque che dump originati da eseguibili compilati SENZA le opzioni

di debug o CON OTTIMIZZAZIONI abilitate *NON* saranno presi in considerazione

(sono praticamente inutili).

Se possibile provate a generare un vero backtrace come descritto in:

    http://wiki.amule.org/index.php/Backtraces

----------------------------=| BACKTRACE FOLLOWS: |=----------------------------

Current version is: aMule 2.2.6 using wxGTK2 v2.8.10 AdunanzA 3.15

Running on: Linux 2.6.32-gentoo-r1 x86_64

[2] ?? in amule[0x431a44]

[3] wxFatalSignalHandler in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x7f2e6ab2056c]

[4] ?? in /lib/libpthread.so.0[0x7f2e6c410400]

[5] ?? in amule[0x68b60c]

[6] ?? in amule[0x68af0a]

[7] ?? in amule[0x5f6942]

[8] ?? in amule[0x5f4f25]

[9] ?? in amule[0x594cfe]

[10] ?? in amule[0x43b12e]

[11] ?? in amule[0x50b2c1]

[12] wxEntry(int&, wchar_t**) in /usr/lib/libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0[0x7f2e6aac2873]

[13] ?? in amule[0x50b542]

[14] __libc_start_main in /lib/libc.so.6[0x7f2e69f45ba6]

[15] ?? in amule[0x42e4b9]

```

Quindi gli errori sono due: 

"Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0".": ho cercato tutta la mattina che cosa significasse ed a cosa potesse essere dovuto, ma ho solo trovato messaggi di persone che dicevano che non avevano la minima idea a cosa fosse dovuto......

Gli errori dovuti alla libreria wxGTK: ho cercato, ricompilato con diverse flag e parametri di ottimizzazione, continuo a cercare in internet e sui forum, ma non capisco proprio da cosa potrebbe dipendere......

In realtà avrei un'altro problema, ma non credo riguardi aMule e posso anche fare a meno di risolverlo: non trova nessuna icona sul desktop e di molte voci del menù di gnome, quando tento di aprire le proprietà di un'icona sul desktop mi riavvia il gestore delle icone (che non so come si chiama  :Wink: )

... non so più che fare!!!!

----------

## Dottout

è tempo di aggiornamenti:

- come avrete notato il file layman-git.txt  non è + online.. non ho rinnovato il dominio e quindi non so dove piazzarlo. in ogni caso il mio overlay è ancora attivo, e almeno x quanto riguarda amule adunanza è costantemente aggiornato. l'url è sempre git://repo.or.cz/dottout.git

- è appena stata rilasciata la versione 2010.1. da bravo utente gentoo di vecchia data (2002?) non vi farò attendere la pubblicazione su sf dei sorgenti ufficiali, x tanto vi basterà syncare il mio overlay (amuleadu-2010.1.ebuild). almeno per ora tale ebuild clona la rev 274 della trunk, la nuova stable, mentre in seguito farò in modo che prenda direttamente il tarball da sf.

- i vecchi ebuild _p* sono stati rimossi in quanto obsoleti x modifiche alla gerarchia del repo svn

- il nuovo ebuild -9999 è sostanzialmente identico al precedente. ho aggiornato soltanto l'indirizzo del repo alla nuova trunk

per bugs e supporto (almeno non gentoo related) rivolgetevi allo staf di adunanza

----------

## magowiz

Ciao,

dopo aver aggiornato la mia macchina amd64 con le jpeg-8 (anche se non so se è proprio colpa di jpeg) non riesco in alcun modo ad avere una versione compilabile e funzionante di amule-adunanza :

la 3.14-b3 : non compila dandomi questo errore :

```
checking for crypto++ version >= 5.1... no (version  is not new enough)

configure: error:

   Could not find crypto++ header file "cryptlib.h".

   Please try again with --with-crypto-prefix=/my_crypto_prefix

   (replace /my_crypto_prefix with a valid path to your crypto++

   installation directory).

```

come crypto++ ho la 5.6.0-r1 e il file cryptlib.h c'è eccome e si trova in : /usr/include/crypto++/cryptlib.h

 la 3.15_p267 : stesso identico problema della 3.14-b3

la 2010.1 : compila ma quando avvio il programma ottengo il seguente errrore :

```
$ amule

amule: secblock.h:187: void CryptoPP::NullAllocator<T>::deallocate(void*, typename CryptoPP::AllocatorBase<T>::size_type) [with T = unsigned char]: Assertion `false' failed.

Abortito

```

e non parte.

Le useflag usate per tutte e tre le versioni sono :

```
daemon geoip gtk nls remote stats unicode upnp -debug
```

Quale delle tre dovrei compilare? Ho fatto bene a chiedere qui oppure per questo tipo di problemi dovevo chiedere direttamente sul forum adunanza ?

----------

## magowiz

ho riprovato installando una versione meno recente di crypto++ , la 5.5.2-r1 e almeno per quanto riguarda la 2010.1 ha funzionato.

----------

## Dottout

prova ad abilitare l'use sse3 x le crypto++ 5.6

----------

## magowiz

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> prova ad abilitare l'use sse3 x le crypto++ 5.6

 

era già abilitata in quanto amuleadu-2010.1 richiede esplicitamente che crypto++ sia installata con la use sse3 abilitata nelle sue dipendenze, altrimenti non inizia neanche a fare il merge.

----------

## Dottout

in effetti l'ebuild ufficiale ha ancora il depend =dev-libs/crypto++-5.5*, io l'avevo rimosso avendo risolto con sse3, ma a questo punto forse è meglio riallineare l'ebuild

----------

## mel_82

Dottout a me il tuo ebuild si compila, ma poi aMule non parte..  :Crying or Very sad: 

Resta appeso e completamente senza output. Ho provato a ricompilare con il flag "debug" ma non cambia nulla..

Stessa cosa per tutti i comandi: amuled, amulegui, amule, amuleweb. Restano appesi e senza output.

----------

## Dottout

amule liscio 2.2.6 ti funziona? se si contatta il team adunanza (io mi limito a mantenere l'ebuild), data l'assenza di verbosità non saprei proprio cosa dirti sorry  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mel_82

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> amule liscio 2.2.6 ti funziona? se si contatta il team adunanza (io mi limito a mantenere l'ebuild), data l'assenza di verbosità non saprei proprio cosa dirti sorry 

 

Già..

Non ne ho idea neanch'io..

Comunque ci metterò un po' a darti una risposta perchè il problema è sul pc che uso da mediacenter e mò sono fuori casa fino a venerdì :/

(ho fatto l'update ieri sera, managgia.. giusto in tempo per perdere 5gg di uptime)

----------

## marcidm

salve a tutti, premetto che è la prima volta che scrivo qui ma se lo faccio è perchè non so più come risolvere il mio problema...

il punto è che per utilizzare l'amule adunanza di dottout è necessario che il flag sse3 sia abilitato per crypto++ ed io ho un semplice pentium 3! come faccio?   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho provato ad installare l'amuleadu-9999 che non necessita del flag ma installa tutto tranne il binario principale, cioè /usr/bin/amuled non esiste!!!

nessun'altro ha i miei stessi problemi?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## marcidm

ragazzi mi rispondo da solo, ce l'ho fatta!!!

Come Dottout aveva precedentemente fatto notare:

 *Dottout wrote:*   

> nb: crypto++-5.6.0, se compilato senza USE sse3, fa segfaultare amule, pertanto é richiesta dall'ebuild. con crypto++.5.5.x non ci sono problemi, nessuno vi obbliga ad aggiornare tali libs in ogni caso 
> 
> 

 ho mascherato crypto++-5.6.xxxx, installato la 5.5.2, poi ho escluso il flag sse3 dall'ebuild della versione 2010.1 di adunanza, ho fatto il digest e voilà!!

Ora spero proprio che questo problema si risolva presto così posso tenere aggiornata la mia gentoo per bene.

Grazie di esistere ragazzi, senza i vostri post non ne sarei venuto a capo!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## Dottout

*news*

Dopo 8-9 anni su gentoo..ho preso una sofferta decisione: sono passato ad arch, pertanto il mio overlay non verrà più mantenuto. 

lo sviluppo di amule ristagna, quindi almeno nel breve non dovrebbero esserci problemi per voi utenti

----------

